# Age of Conan ( Update Zusammenfassung )



## Thoraxos (29. Oktober 2008)

Allgemein

Verschiedene Probleme, die zu Abstürzen und Fehlern führten, wurden behoben. 
Zahlreiche Exploits wurden behoben. 
Die Trunkenheitsanimation wird nun auch im Sitzen abgespielt. 
Alle Reaktionsschaden- und Heilungsedelsteine können ihren Effekt jetzt nur noch alle 5 Sekunden proccen. 
Der Logout-Timer wurde von 30 auf 15 Sekunden verringert. 
Weibliche Charaktere bewegen ihren Kiefer nicht mehr, wenn sie nicht sprechen. 
Nach einer Änderung der Spracheinstellungen auf dem Client werden nun alle Fähigkeiten-/Fertigkeiten-/Magie-Objekte in der korrekten Sprache angezeigt. 
Bei gespiegelter rechter Maustaste friert der Mauszeiger nicht mehr ein. 
Die folgenden Emotes funktionieren nun für männliche und weibliche Charaktere: jubeln, aufgeregt_klatschen, aufgeregt (früher tanzen_w), flirten, riesig, benommen, wegstoßen und Trance. 
Männliche Charaktere, die das Emote "klatschen" ausführen, haben nicht mehr zwei überlagerte Animationen. 
Die OOC-Chatgruppe wurde korrigiert. Man kann nun mit allen Spielern in allen Instanzen des aktuellen Spielfeldes sprechen. 
Verschiedene Fehler im Feldhandbuch wurden korrigiert. 
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den man unter Wasser nicht ertrank. 
Es wurde ein Problem behoben, durch das bei einigen Spielern zufällig Klicks zu hören waren. 
Gute Nachrichten für Partylöwen – man kann sich jetzt ordentlich betrinken! 
Deutlich abwechslungsreichere Kampfmusik. Abhängig vom aktuellen Spielfeld wird eine andere Kampfmusik abgespielt. 
/stuck überprüft jetzt, ob ihr euch bewegen könnt, bevor versucht wird, euch zu befreien. 
/follow sollte nun auch nach einem Gebietswechsel funktionieren, wenn man Mitglied einer Gruppe ist. 
Ein Sprung ins Wasser verbraucht keine Ausdauer mehr. 
Der Abmeldevorgang wird jetzt abgebrochen, wenn man sich bewegt. 
Der zuletzt gespielte Charakter ist jetzt nach der Anmeldung in der Charakterauswahl markiert. 
Das Emote "brennend" sollte bei weiblichen und männlichen Charakteren nun die gleiche Länge haben. 
Viele Zauber der Raid-Endgegner ignorieren jetzt Sichtlinienabfragen. Man kann ihnen also nicht mehr ausweichen, indem man sich hinter Säulen oder ähnlichen Hindernissen versteckt. 
Gegen viele der Zauber, die von Raid-Endgegnern gewirkt werden, ist nun keine volle Immunität mehr möglich. 
Ist ein Charakter angetrunken, gibt er nun entsprechende Geräusche von sich. 
Die Fähigkeit "Suchen" kann auf dem Rücken eines Reittieres nicht mehr ausgeführt werden. 
Bei einem Sprung mit Anlauf dürfte die Animation nicht mehr einfrieren, wenn die Taste für die Vorwärtsbewegung kurz vor der Landung losgelassen wird. 
Wird das Emote "folgen" von einem weiblichen Charakter ausgeführt, erscheint nun eine entsprechende Animation. 
Betrunkene Spieler haben keinen Zugriff auf obszöne Emotes mehr. 
Wenn man ins Wasser springt, werden alle Aktionsanimationen abgebrochen. 
Die Emotes "durstig" und "Kopf schütteln" sollten nun auch bei weiblichen Charakteren korrekt animiert sein. 
Das Emote "kauern" dürfte nur noch einmal in der Emote-Liste aufgeführt sein. 
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den sich zwei Spieler, die gleichzeitig einen Gebietswechsel vollziehen, anschließend nicht mehr sehen konnten. 
Sieben Emote-Animationen wurden überarbeitet, um Clipping-Probleme zu beheben. 
Ein Problem, das auftrat, wenn man sich auf einer Brücke versteckt, wurde behoben. 
Werden "Schleichen" und "Ausruhen" gleichzeitig gestartet, denkt der Client nicht mehr, dass der Charakter beides tut. Das Schleichen sollte nun korrekt abgebrochen werden, wenn man sich ausruht. 
Wenn ein Team einen NPC tötet, wird der Freshkill-Zähler nicht von einem toten Charakter abgezogen, da der Charakter keine EP für den Kill bekommt. 
Der reaktive Heil-Proc "Pulsierende Wacht" wurde verändert und hält jetzt länger an. Außerdem wurde die Heilung pro Tick angepasst, damit die Gesamtheilung gleich bleibt. 
Wiederbelebung wird nun nur auf dem nahegelegensten Wiederbelebungspunkt möglich sein (keine Fahrkarte mehr für den Todeszug). In den Rohstoff und Städtebaugebieten wird es jedoch weiterhin möglich alle gefundenen Wiederbelebungspunkte zu verwenden 
Lehrer für Handwerksfähigkeiten (um die Handwerksfähigkeiten zu entfernen) wurden neben den normalen Wiederbelebungspunkten in Brandoc, Caenna und Nakaset platziert. 
Einige Rechtschreibfehler in Quests wurden behoben. Wenn man während dem springen springt, wird nun wieder die Geschwindigkeit des Sprintens beibehalten. Es wurde ein Problem behoben, dass dazu führte das der Charakter seine synchronisierung verlor wenn man während eines Kampfes mit der Maus lief. 
Das allgemeine Gameplay in der Zisterne wurde verbessert. Das Verhalten der Endgegner wurde verändert und es wurde ein neuer Endgegner hinzugefügt. 
Die stygischen Tanzschritte reagieren jetzt besser. 
Spezialtänze wurden verbessert. 
Weibliche Charaktere in der Charaktererstellung auf Testlive sollten jetzt so erscheinen wie sie früher aussahen. 
Die Kanalisation von Tarantia ist jetzt eine Gruppeninstanz. Die Mobs darin respawnen nicht mehr. 


Kampf

Schild der Auferstanden wurde überarbeitet, um Auferstehungspunkte sicherer zu machen. Der Schild läuft nicht aus, wenn man sich in der Nähe eines Auferstehungspunktes befindet, solange man keine feindliche Aktion ausführt oder von einem NPC getroffen wird. 
Begleiter: Eure permanenten Begleiter folgen euch jetzt auch beim Gebietswechsel. Begleiter, die noch leben, wenn euer Charakter stirbt, erscheinen nach eurer Wiederbelebung erneut. Temporäre Begleiter folgen euch beim Gebietswechsel nicht und erscheinen auch nach eurem Tod nicht mehr. 
Die Animationsqualität der Waffenphysik außerhalb des Kampfes wurde verbessert. 
Die Animationen, bei denen Waffen mit der Klinge in der falschen Richtung gezogen bzw. weggesteckt werden, wurden korrigiert. 
Animationen für Finishing-Moves aus der Tarnung heraus wurden hinzugefügt. Es besteht nun die Möglichkeit, einen Finishing-Move gegen menschliche Ziele auszuführen, wenn man sie aus dem Tarnungs-/Schleichmodus heraus angreift. 
Wird ein Angriff abgebrochen, wird die Kombo nun vollständig abgebrochen, nicht mehr nur der entsprechende Angriff der Kombokette. 
Spieler und NPCs bleiben nicht mehr in ihren Zauberanimationen hängen. 
Begleiter positionieren sich nun hinter eurem Charakter. 
Begleiter stehen jetzt etwas dichter zusammen. 
Wird man durch einen Zauber wieder zum Leben erweckt, ist man danach nicht mehr stumm. 
Der clientseitige Grafik-Lag bei weißem Schaden, der bei längeren Kettenkombos auftrat, wurde verbessert. 
Es ist nicht mehr möglich, Lähmungs- und Angsteffekte durch wiederholtes Ausführen von Angriffen/Kombos aufzuheben. 
Wirkkonzentration zeigt wieder einen Effekt. 
Die Kriterienprüfung verschiedener anklickbarer Fähigkeiten wurde überarbeitet und kann nicht mehr eingesetzt werden, wenn man unter dem Einfluss einer Massenkontrolle-Fähigkeit steht. 
Die Vorteile von "Impuls" (zweimal nach vorne antippen) und "Seitschritt" (zweimal zur Seite antippen) können nur noch einmal alle 6 Sekunden genutzt werden. 
Bei männlichen und weiblichen Charakteren wird nun die korrekte Animation angezeigt, wenn sie im Kampf die "Suchen"-Fähigkeit einsetzen. 
Der Ausweichbonus durch doppeltes Antippen nach hinten wurde mit einem 6 Sekunden langen internen Cooldown belegt. 
Der Ausweichbonus durch doppeltes Antippen nach hinten erhöht die Ausweichchance nur noch um 25%, nicht mehr um 50%. 
Wenn Begleiter "grün" werden, weil ihr Besitzer sich nicht auf dem Client des Betrachters befindet, können sie trotzdem Schaden durch feindliche Angriffe erleiden. 
Kombos mit speziellen Zieleigenschaften (beispielsweise größere Reichweite oder die Fähigkeit, Ziele in eurem Rücken zu treffen) treffen Ziele im erweiterten Zielbereich nun auch, wenn sich im normalen Waffenkegel keine Ziele befinden. 
Einige Clipping-Probleme, die bei Händen/Schilden in der Verteidigungshaltung und beim aktiven Blocken auftraten, wurden behoben. 
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den Mehrfachtreffer-Angriffe den Cooldown der Kombo nicht angezeigt haben (nur clientseitig), wenn die Kombo nichts getroffen hätte. 
Wenn man sich bewegt, weil man einem anderen Spieler folgt, werden Zauber, die man wirkt, jetzt abgebrochen. 
Begleiter haben jetzt eine maximale Entfernungsgrenze basierend auf der Entfernung zwischen dem Eigentümer und dem Ziel. Wenn eine Entfernung von 40 Metern überschritten wird, kehren die Begleiter um. 
Begleiter greifen keine toten Ziele mehr an. 
Schilde wirken sich nicht mehr auf Begleiter aus. 
Wenn euer Begleiter von einem Zauber oder einem physikalischen Angriff getroffen wird, erscheinen die Kampfnachrichten nun im korrekten Kanal. 
Nebenhandwaffen fügen dem Ziel nun den korrekten Schadenstyp zu, wenn sie proccen. 
Nahkampfbegleiter wurden überarbeitet und können nun zerstörbare Objekte angreifen. Zauberwirkende Begleiter wurden überarbeitet und fügen zerstörbaren Objekten nun Zauberschaden (Schaden pro Sekunde) zu. 
Feinde, die durch einen Mehrfachtreffer-Angriff sterben, brechen ihre eigenen Angriffe/Kombos jetzt sofort ab. 
Versteckt sich ein Charakter, wenn er mit einem Sturmangriff attackiert wird, erleidet er keinen Schaden. 
Drückt man "Abblocken", um eine durch doppeltes Antippen ausgelöste Ausweichbewegung abzubrechen, wird auch der entsprechende Bonus aufgehoben. 
Die Funktionsweise von Massenkontrolle-Effekten und Immunitäten wurde überarbeitet. Alle Betäubungs-, Angst-, Verwurzelungs-, Fallen- und Bezauberungseffekte des Spielers werden nun aufgehoben, wenn die Gesundheit des Opfers um einen bestimmten Prozentsatz verringert wird (je nach Effektart). 
Die Spieler bewegen sich nicht mehr in normaler Geschwindigkeit, wenn sie geduckt die Raserei-/Verteidigungshaltung einnehmen. 
Ist man mit einem Angsteffekt belegt, wird die entsprechende Animation nun korrekt abgespielt. 
Zurückwerfen-Angriffe haben einen Boost gegen leichte, mittlere, schwere und Plattenrüstungen für Rüstungen der Level 70-80 erhalten. Diese Verbesserung wirkt sich auf alle Zurückwerfen-Fähigkeiten aus. Beispiele für verbesserte Fähigkeiten: "Schweigenstritt" funktioniert gegen Stoffrüstungen und leichte Rüstungen. 
"Rückwärtssalve" funktioniert gegen mittlere Rüstungen. "Prügel III" funktioniert gegen schwere Rüstungen. "Prügel IV" funktioniert gegen Plattenrüstungen. (Es sei denn, das Ziel ist mit einem Effekt zur Abwehr von Zurückwerfen-Angriffen belegt.) 
Verschiedene Probleme mit hassmodifizierenden Fähigkeiten wurden behoben. Diese Änderung wird sich auf einige Raid-Begegnungen auswirken. 
Schläge einer Kombofolge die das Ziel verfehlen reduzieren nun den Schaden, welchen die Kombo am ende verursacht. Der Malus für den ersten Schlag der verfehlt beträgt 5 %, der Malus für den zweiten verfehlenden Schlag beträgt 15 % ( also in Summe 20 % ) und der Malus für den dritten verfehlenden Schlag beträgt 25 % ( also in Summe 45 % ) 
Alle Schurken lernen jetzt über das "Einfaches Reiten"-Buch das schnelle Absteigen auch aus der Bewegung heraus. Der Cooldown für diese Fähigkeit wurde auf 45 Sekunden verringert. 
Alle anderen Klassen lernen jetzt über das "Einfaches Reiten"-Buch das normale schnelle Absteigen. Diese Fähigkeit hat einen Cooldown von 5 Minuten und kann nur aus dem Stand heraus eingesetzt werden. 
Die Animationslänge aller einfachen Bogenangriffe wurde für männliche und weibliche Charaktere auf 1,5 Sekunden reduziert (vorher 1,5/2,0/2,5 Sekunden, je nach Angriffsrichtung). 
Die Animationslänge aller einfachen Armbrustangriffe wurde für männliche und weibliche Charaktere auf 1,8 Sekunden reduziert (vorher 2,0/2,5/3,0 Sekunden, je nach Angriffsrichtung). 
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den man in der Sturmangriffs-Pose hängenblieb, wenn man ein Ziel aus der Mindestreichweite angriff. 
Das Timing für Spezialeffekte (zum Beispiel das Zurückwerfen) von Mehrfachtreffer-Komboangriffen wurde verbessert. 
Säulenzauber (zum Beispiel "Mitras Lanze") funktionieren wieder. 

Klassen

Einige Fähigkeiten aller Klassen wurden umbenannt. Der Name sollte nun besser ausdrücken welcher Art die gewonnene Fähigkeit ist ( Fähigkeit, Zauberspruch oder Kombo ) 
Einige Talente, die Kombos modifizieren, wurden neu ausbalanciert. Die betroffenen Talente sind: 
Wächter – Barbarischer Gegenangriff, Powerfeger, Meister-Pikenier, Rache, Verkrüppelnde Schläge. 
Eroberer – Zerfetzen und Reißen, Verbesserter blutiger Hieb, Verheerender blutiger Hieb, Mächtiger Gegenangriff, Verheeren, Macht-Finte, Verbesserter Racheschild, Verbesserter tanzender Stahl. 
Dunkler Templer – Macht des Verschlingers, Macht des Hexers, Unheilige Stärke. 
Barbar – Greuel, Grausige Wunden, Zermalmen, Todeszyklon, Klingenzyklon, Gezackte Waffen. 
Waldläufer – Stachelpfeile, Schwere Bolzen, Knieabdeckung. 
Assassine – Tückische Gifte, Boshafte Verderbnis. 

Schurke (allgemein)
Der Cooldown von "Täuschung des Todes" wurde überarbeitet. Es findet keine Aktualisierung mehr statt, wenn der Charakter während des Cooldowns mehrfach stirbt. 
"Besänftigen" kann wieder angeklickt werden. 
"Brutalität" ist wieder eine anklickbare Fähigkeit. 
"Ausbruchskünstler" ist wieder eine anklickbare Fähigkeit. 
"Täuschung des Todes" wartet nun, bis ihr tot seid, bevor versucht wird, euch wiederzubeleben. 

Soldat (allgemein)
Soldaten können ihre Haltung nicht mehr ändern, wenn sie betäubt sind. 
Soldaten können ihre Haltung nicht mehr ändern, wenn sie mit einem Angsteffekt belegt sind. 
Die Raserei- und die Verteidigungshaltung können nun deaktiviert werden, wenn man die Waffe wegsteckt und stehen bleibt. 
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den der Sturmangriff des Soldaten öfter als geplant nicht zum Erfolg führte. 

Assassine
"Blick des Todes" belegt das Ziel nun immer mit einem Angsteffekt. 
Der Angsteffekt von Blick des Todes belegt das Ziel für die Dauer des Effektes nun zu 50% mit einem Falleneffekt. Dieser löst keine Fallenimmunität aus. 
Die Unheilige Haltung und die Gift-Haltung werden nicht mehr aufgehoben, wenn man stirbt. 
Der Tooltip und das Kampflog für die Fähigkeit "Aus heiterem Himmel" wurden verdeutlicht, sodass nun klar ist, dass das Ziel die angegebene Ausdauer verliert. 
Der Cooldown der Schnelle Schläge Kombo wurde auf 4 Sekunden reduziert (von 10) 
Die Staminakosten der Schnelle Schläge Kombo wurde reduziert 
Der Malus von "Grimmige Verderbnis" wendet nun auch einen Falleneffekt von 10% an. Dieser Falleneffekt umgeht Immunitäten und verleiht nach Ablauf keine Immunität. 
"Grimmige Verderbnis" wendet nun einen zusätzlichen Falleneffekt von 40% an. Dieser zusätzliche Falleneffekt dauert 12 Sekunden an und kann durch Immunitäten verringert werden. 
Assassinen können ihre Haltung nun auch ändern, wenn sie sich verstecken. 

Barbar
"Zurück in die Schlacht" geht nicht mehr in den Cooldown über, wenn die Aktivierung fehlschlägt. 
Die Mindestreichweite für die Ausführung von "Todesstoß" wurde von 8 auf 0,5 Meter verringert. 
Die Höchstreichweite für die Ausführung von "Todesstoß" wurde auf 20 Meter verändert. 
Die Dauer der Verwurzelung "Paralyse" wurde von 6 auf 9 Sekunden erhöht. 
Die Fähigkeit "Kein Entkommen" sollte jetzt etwas besser funktionieren. 
Im Tooltip zu dem Talent "Paralyse" befindet sich nun ein Link, der den Effekt des Talents zeigt. 
Alle Stufen des Falleneffekts, der durch das Talent "Taumelnder Schlag" ausgelöst wird, haben dieselbe Dauer. 
Durch die Investition von Punkten in "Taumelnder Schlag" erhöht sich nun der Verwurzelungseffekt. Der Effekt ist nun 20%/40%/60%. 
Stirbt man, nachdem "Unaufhaltsam" proct, wird die erneute Aktivierung nun nicht mehr verhindert. 
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den es unmöglich war, sich zu verstecken, obwohl die entsprechende Fähigkeit verfügbar war. 
Der Cooldown der Zyklon des Stahls und der Schlächter Kombo wurde auf 4 Sekunden reduziert (von 10) 
Die Staminakosten der Zyklon des Stahls und der Schlächter Kombo wurde reduziert 
Barbarenzorn I und III haben neue Symbole. 
"Kein Entkommen" verursacht nun auch Schaden, wenn das Ziel eine aktive Betäubungsimmunität hat. 

Bärenschamane
Die Rüstungsbrecher-Kombos zeigen nun wieder den Grafikeffekt des sich drehenden und explodierenden Schildes. 
Die Kombo "Mahnender Treffer" enthält nun auch Angriffe gegen die linke Seite. 
Die Fähigkeit "Vernichten" wird nun korrekt auf die Kombo "Zur Seite schlagen IV" und die Kombo "Kehlenschlag" mit einer Zweihandwaffe angewendet. 
"Reulose Aggression" wirkt sich nun korrekt auf den Cooldown von "Verbesserter Scheinangriff III" aus. 
Der Cooldown der Arglistiger Hieb Kombo wurde auf 4 Sekunden reduziert (von 10) 
Die Staminakosten der Arglistiger Hieb Kombo wurde reduziert 
Rüstungsbrecher I, Arglistiger Hieb I und Innere Blutung I haben neue Symbole. 
Alle "Klauen"-Boni können nun durch andere "Klauen"-Boni ersetzt werden, ohne dass sie zunächst abgebrochen werden müssen. 
Die Komboschritte von Verblüffen, Blutdurst und Ätherraub wurden reduziert. Der Schaden der Kombos wurde daher angepasst. 


Dunkler Templer
Dunkle Bürde verbleibt nicht mehr im Zauberbuch, wenn Talente verlernt wurden. 
Verzehrendes Bollwerk hat nun die Chance, aus allen physikalischen Angriffen zu proccen. 
Es sollte nicht mehr passieren, dass "Blutritus" teilweise aktiviert wird und dann in den Cooldown übergeht. 
Seelenwrack verleiht NPCs keine Betäubungsimmunität mehr. 
Wenn man einen Angriff pariert, ihn abblockt, ihm ausweicht oder der Gegner verfehlt, hat dies keine Auswirkungen auf den Absorptionsschild mehr. 
Der Cooldown der Blut für Leben Kombo wurde auf 4 Sekunden reduziert (von 10) 
Die Staminakosten der Blut für Leben Kombo wurde reduziert 
Der Todesschatten wird nicht mehr aufhören anzugreifen wenn Sadismus auf ihn gewirkt wird 
Der Todesschatten hat keine Kollisonsabfrage mehr 
Der Todesschatten hat eine zweihändige Klingenwaffe erhalten 
Die Chance einen „Finisher“ zu erhalten wenn man stumpfe Einhandwaffen benutzt wurde leicht erhöht. Necromancer Die Chance einen kritischen Treffer mit der Fähigkeit „Griff des Todes“ zu landen, sowie der kritische Schaden dieser Fähigkeit wurden gesenkt um sich besser in das Schadensgefüge anderer Zauber einzufügen. 
Die Reichweite von "Dunkle Bürde" wurde von 8 auf 15 Meter erhöht. 
Die Investition eines zweiten Talentpunkts in "Dunkle Bürde" erhöht den Fallenwert jetzt auf 60%. 

Dämonolge
Die Zauberzeit von "Sturmketten" wurde von 2 Sekunden auf sofort verringert. 
"Donnerschlag" wirkt jetzt immer 5 Mal. 
"Amhers Segen" erhöht nun wie geplant den Schaden von "Amhers Inferno" in allen Stufen. 
"Schrumpfen" ist jetzt ein permanenter Bonus, mit dem der Wirker belegt ist. Dieser Effekt auf den Begleitereffekt kann nicht entfernt werden, wird aber in einem kommenden Update überarbeitet. Da Begleiter nun ebenfalls Gebietswechsel durchführen können, halten wir es für besser, "Schrumpfen" dauerhaft zu halten. 
"Erzwungene Beschwörung" ist jetzt ein permanenter Bonus, mit dem der Wirker belegt ist. Dieser Effekt kann deaktiviert werden, indem der Bonus im Menü abgebrochen wird. 
Dämonologen haben nun einen eigenen Zauberzustand. 
Der Mindestschaden von "Amhers Inferno" wurde erhöht. Der maximale Schaden wurde leicht gesenkt. 
Der Flächenschaden von "Schockwelle (Stufe 3)" wurde leicht gesenkt. 
"Wundblasen" hat ein neues Symbol. 
Der Flammenkörper sollte nun immer einen optischen Effekt haben wenn er gezaubert wird 
Neues Talent: Sengen; verbessert den anhaltenden Einäschern-Effekt und verursacht Wundblasen. Diese verringern die Heilung des Ziels. Dieser Effekt kann bis zu 5 Mal angewandt werden. 
Gleißendes Feuer hat nun zusätzlich eine Chance von 33/66/100%, das Ziel mit einem anhaltenden Einäschern-Effekt zu belegen. 
Die Grundzauberzeit von "Ebenenverschiebung" wurde von 1 auf 0,5 Sekunden gesenkt. 
"Geladene Sturmketten" belegt Feinde in der Nähe des Primärziels nun zusätzlich mit einem Falleneffekt von 30%. 
Schwarze Asche hat jetzt zusätzlich eine Chance von 50/100%, das Ziel mit einem anhaltenden Einäschern-Effekt zu belegen. 
"Verbesserte Flammenwogen" hat jetzt zusätzlich eine Chance von 10/20/30/40/50% pro Tick, das Ziel mit einem anhaltenden Einäschern-Effekt zu belegen. 
"Amhers Segen" senkt den Cooldown von Amhers Inferno jetzt pro investiertem Talentpunkt um 25 Sekunden. 
"Mächtigere Flammen" wendet den anhaltenden Einäschern-Effekt nun zusätzlich zwei Mal auf den Feuer Gehennas-Zauber an. 
Der Schadensmultiplikator von "Mächtigere Flammen" wurde leicht gesenkt, die Skalierung des Zielzaubers wird allerdings durch magischen Bonusschaden verstärkt. 
Die Wirkzeit von "Detonation" wurde entfernt, sodass der Zauber jetzt sofort gewirkt werden kann. Der Schaden und die Skalierung wurden angepasst, um diese Änderung zu kompensieren. 
"Lasst sie brennen" tickt jetzt alle 2, nicht mehr alle 3 Sekunden. Ferner wird der anhaltende Einäschern-Effekt jedes Mal ausgelöst, wenn dem Ziel Schaden zugefügt wird. 
"Hände der Unterwelt" kann jetzt sofort gewirkt werden. 
Für jeden investierten Talentpunkt sinkt die Wirkzeit von "Flammenkörper" um 0,25 Sekunden. 
"Qualvolle glühende Qual" verringert nun die Wirkzeit von "Glühende Qual" um 0,33/0,66/1 Sekunde pro Rang. 
Das Feuersbrunst-Talent "Dämonische Raserei" wurde in "Rauchgasexplosion" umbenannt und im Talentbaum von Stufe 4 in Stufe 5 verschoben. Das Talent hat eine zusätzliche Chance von 33/66/100%, Ziele zurückzuwerfen, die durch "Detonation" Schaden erlitten haben. Die Stärke dieses Zurückwerfen-Effekts hängt vom durch die Detonation verursachten Schaden ab. 
Die Wirkzeit von "Tor der Hölle" wurde von 2,5 auf 1,5 Sekunden verringert. 
Mit "Tor der Hölle" belegte Dämonen erhalten nun keine Heilung, wenn sie verbannt sind. 
Das Talent "Sets Auserwählter" senkt nun zusätzlich den Schaden, den der Dämonologe durch "Pakt des Erzdämons" erleidet. 
Der Schaden, der dem Dämonologen durch "Pakt des Erzdämons" selbst zugefügt wird, ist jetzt ein separater Malus, mit dem der Spieler belegt wird. 
Der Schaden, der dem Dämonologen durch "Pakt mit Set", "Blutiger Pakt mit Set" und "Pakt des Erzdämons" zugefügt wird, besteht nun aus einem Prozentsatz der Gesamtgesundheit des Dämonologen. 
Paktbrecher kann jetzt auch die Effekte von "Pakt des "Erzdämons" brechen. 
Paktbrecher kostet jetzt einen bestimmten Prozentsatz des Grundmanas. 
Die Wirkzeit von "Paktbrecher" wurde von 2 auf 0,5 Sekunden verringert. 

Eroberer
Der Cooldown der Blutiger Hieb und der Furioser Schlaghagel Kombo wurde auf 4 Sekunden reduziert (von 10) 
Die Staminakosten der Blutiger Hieb und der Furioser Schlaghagel Kombo wurde reduziert 

Wächter
"Spieß" hat eine neue und passendere Animation. 
Die Fähigkeit "Pfählen" löst nun den korrekten Cooldown für "Sturmangriff", "Betäubender Angriff" und "Pfählen" aus. Der Cooldown wird außerdem durch das Talent "Impuls" verringert. 
Überattacke sollte nun nur noch einen Malus pro Anwendung auf den Wächter anwenden, egal wie viele Ziele getroffen wurden 
Das Moloch Talent 'Schnelle Überattacke' reduziert nun die Wirkungsdauer des Mali der Überattacke Kombo. Die Reduktion beträgt 0,4 Sekunden und erhöht sich um 0,4 Sekunde pro Rang bis zu einer Reduktion von 2 Sekunden. 
Das Moloch Talent 'Brutale Überattacke' hat nun eine weniger hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen kritischen Treffer 
Das Moloch Talent 'Brutale Überattacke' sollte nun anzeigen um wieviel es die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen kritischen Treffer erhöht 
Die Beschreibung von Schnelle Überattacke wurde aktualisiert um die neue Funktionsweise zu erläutern 
Der Cooldown von Überattacke wurde auf 4 Sekunden reduziert (von 20) 
Die Staminakosten für Überattacke wurden reduziert 
Alle Ränge von Überattacke haben nun einen stapelbaren Schadensmalus als weitere Auswirkung. Dieser Malus reduziert den Schaden um 5% und kann 5 mal gestapelt werden. 
Die Wirkungsdauer des Überattacke Malus wurde auf 8 Sekunden reduziert 
Der Cooldown der Blitzbogen Kombo wurde auf 4 Sekunden reduziert (von 10) 
Die Staminakosten der Blitzbogen Kombo wurde reduziert. 
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den der Spieler beim Wirken von "Überwältigender Schrei" mit Angstimmunität belegt wurde. 
Die Kosten für "Deckung I" wurden auf 5,7% der Grundausdauer gesenkt. 

Herold des Xotli
Die Kombos "Feuerlanze" und "Feuerpeitsche" lösen nun Finishing-Move-Animationen aus. 
Die Blutgruben, die durch das Talent "Blutgrube" entstehen, sind nun größer. 
"Wurzeln der Hölle" erhöht nun das Gewicht des Herolds in verwandeltem Zustand auf das Äquivalent von leichter/mittlere/schwerer Rüstung. 
Das Avatar Talent 'Schlächter' bewirkt nun eine 4%tige Schadenserhöhung pro Rang, basierend auf der Schaden-pro-Sekunde der geführten Waffe. Beispielsweise gibt einem eine 100 SPS Waffe einen Bonus von 20 SPS, wenn das Talent vollständig ausgebaut ist. 
Der Cooldown der Höllenschläge Kombo wurde auf 4 Sekunden reduziert (von 10) 
Die Staminakosten der Höllenschläge Kombo wurde reduziert 
Ein Benennungsfehler im Zusammenhang mit Schmelzhieb I wurde behoben. 
Schutzvertrag (Stufe 3) zeigt keine falschen Informationen im Tooltip mehr. 
Der Langzeitschaden von Todesflamme wurde deutlich erhöht. 
Der Langzeitschaden von Verzehrende Flammen wurde ebenfalls erhöht. 
Die Finisher-Animation von Säule des Höllenfeuers III wurde gekürzt. Der Finishing-Move-Schaden wurde entsprechend angepasst. 
Die Finisher-Animation von Todesflamme V wurde gekürzt. Der Langzeitschaden wurde entsprechend angepasst. 
Die Ausdauerkosten für Körper- und Seelenwrack II wurden von 16,2% auf 15,8% der Grundausdauer reduziert. 
Die Kosten für Todesflamme wurden von 10,8% auf 10,4% reduziert. 
Die Kosten für Höllenschläge I wurden von 8,8% auf 8,3% der Grundausdauer reduziert. 
Schreckensantlitz verlangsamt das Ziel zusätzlich zum Angsteffekt nun noch um 50%. 
Höllenfeuer verringert die Wirkzeit von Höllenfeuerodem nun um 0,5 Sekunden pro Rang, d.h. Höllenfeuerodem wird bei 5 investierten Punkten sofort gewirkt. 
Die Zauberzeit von Dämonenschlund wurde von 3 Sekunden auf 1 Sekunde verringert. 
Die Dauer des vorübergehenden Effekts, der entsteht, wenn Höllenfeuerodem bei aktivem Dämonenschlund gewirkt wird, wurde auf 10 Sekunden verlängert. 
Die Wirkzeit von "Schreckensantlitz wurde auf 0,5 Sekunden verringert. Der Cooldown wurde auf 60 Sekunden erhöht. 
Feuerstrudel wurde um einen Heilmalus von 5/10/15/20/25% erweitert. Die Höhe des Malus basiert auf der Zahl der in das Talent investierten Talentpunkte. 
Feuerstrudel ist jetzt ein Zauber, keine klickbare Fähigkeit mehr. Der Zauber hat eine Reichweite von 7 Metern. 
Feuerstrudel hat jetzt eine Cooldown-Zeit von 45 Sekunden. 
Feuerstrudel wirkt sich jetzt 15 Sekunden lang auf das Ziel aus. 
Der Schaden von Feuerstrudel wurde aufgrund der obigen Änderungen angepasst. 
Der Schaden von Feuerpeitsche wurde deutlich erhöht und skaliert nun besser, wenn der Effekt addiert wird. 

Nekromant
Eure Begleiter verteidigen sich nicht mehr automatisch. Sie verteidigen euch aber weiterhin, wenn ihr angegriffen werdet. 
"Mal des Verzehrers" wurde um einen Tick erweitert. 
Der Tooltipp für das Talent "Teuflischer Gesang" wird nun wie vorgesehen angezeigt. 
Bei der Ausführung von "Ritual des Liches" wird nun eine (kurze) Animation abgespielt. 
"Eisfessel" hat jetzt ein Symbol. 
"Erstarren" ist jetzt eine volle Betäubung. Die Dauer wurde auf 5,5 Sekunden gesenkt, die Reichweite beträgt 25 Meter. 

Mitra-Priester
Wenn "Mitras Manifestation" gewirkt wird, ist Mitra nun leibhaftig zu sehen. 

Waldläufer
Pechtopf funktioniert jetzt. 
Alle Waldläuferfallen haben jetzt einen Cooldown von 45 Sekunden. 
Der globale Fallen-Cooldown wurde auf 5 Sekunden verringert. 
Alle Falleneffekte sollten sich jetzt auf bis zu zwei Ziele auswirken. 
Der Wirkungsbereich für alle Falleneffekte beträgt 5 Meter in allen Stufen. Werden mehr Talentpunke in Fallentalente investiert, wird die Größe der Falle weiterhin vergrößert. 
Der Schaden von Feuerfallen wurde erhöht. 
"Schwefelexplosion" wurde in einen Bodenziel-Effekt umgewandelt. Außerdem wurde der Schaden leicht erhöht. 
Das Folgen-Fenster bleibt nicht mehr bestehen, nachdem man sich abgemeldet hat. Es sollte immer nur ein Folgen-Fenster zu sehen sein. 
Salve IV erscheint nun korrekt im Tooltip des Talents "Tödliches Auge". 
Wenn man sich bewegt, wird ein mit dem Bogen ausgeführter Angriff unterbrochen. 
Mehrfachtreffer-Fernangriffe feuern nun alle Pfeile zum richtigen Zeitpunkt ab. 
Mehrfachtreffer-Fernangriffe verursachen jetzt bei Verwendung von "Konzentriertes Feuer" den richtigen Schaden. 
Der Schaden von "Kampfunfähig machende Stiche II" wurde leicht erhöht. 
Der Cooldown der Salve und Durchbohrender Schuss Kombo wurde auf 4 Sekunden reduziert (von 10) 
Die Staminakosten der Salve und Durchbohrender Schuss Kombo wurde reduziert 
In der Feuern-Haltung besteht nun auch die Chance, dem Ziel Wundblasen zuzufügen. Der Effekt kann bis zu 5 Mal addiert werden (5/10/15/20/25%). 
"Niederhalten" zeigt keine überflüssigen Informationen im Tooltip mehr an. 
Der Schaden von "Schildschlag" wurde auf die richtigen Stufen angepasst. 
"Verbesserter Schildschlag" erhöht jetzt den Langzeitschaden von "Schildschlag" um 50%. 
"Ausweichbewegung" geht nicht mehr in den Cooldown, wenn sie während cc-Effekten wie Betäubung, Angst, etc. ausgeführt wird. 
Der Feuern-Haltung-Proc des Waldläufers wurde um einen 5%-Heilungsmalus erweitert. Der Effekt kann bis zu 5 Mal addiert werden. 
Flammensalve belegt das Ziel jetzt mit einem Heilungsmalus von 25%. 
Der Schaden von Flammensalve und dem dazugehörigen Langzeitschaden wurde deutlich erhöht. 

Vollstrecker Sets
Der Cooldown-Timer von "Blutmana" wurde grafisch überarbeitet und zeigt nun einen präzisen Timer in Minuten und Sekunden an. 
"Sets Lebensfunke" wird jetzt aus dem Zauberbuch entfernt, wenn Talente verlernt werden. 
Wenn ein Spieler zu einer Puppe wird, folgt er nun denselben Regeln wie andere Begleiter (kann nicht von euch, eurem Team oder eurem Raid angegriffen werden). 
"Mal von Set" müsste jetzt beim Wirken den Avatar von Set haben.


Grafische Oberfläche

Wenn euer Begleiter von einem Zauber oder einem physikalischen Angriff getroffen wird, erscheinen die Kampfnachrichten jetzt im korrekten Kanal. 
Spieler-Tooltips wurden hinzugefügt. Spieler-Tooltips können über die Maus oder an einem festen Ort angezeigt werden. Werden sie an einem festen Ort angezeigt, können sie durch Drücken des Buttons "Charakter-Tooltips ein/aus" bewegt werden. 
Das Kampflog zeigt nun an ob und wie ein Mob eurem Angriff ausgewichen ist. 
Eine Schildanzeige erscheint nun auf anvisierten Spielern, wenn ihr diese angreifen dürft. 
Alle Beutekisten müssten sich jetzt korrekt öffnen, wenn sie verwendet werden, und dürften nicht mehr leer erscheinen. 
Der Schieberegler für die Augenbrauen weiblicher Charaktere in der Charaktererstellung funktioniert wieder. 
Cimmerische Frauen haben in der Charaktererstellung keine Glatze mehr, wenn man auf ihr Gesicht zoomt. 
Die Zaubersymbole auf den Toolbars sind nun grau, wenn der Wirker nicht genügend Mana hat, um sie zu wirken. 
Die Oberfläche für die Begleiter dürfte beim Gebietswechsel in einigen Gebieten nicht mehr erscheinen. 
Raids: Raid-Anführer können Raid-Mitglieder jetzt bei gedrückter ALT-Taste mit der linken Maustaste per Drag-and-Drop zwischen einzelnen Teams verschieben. Zieht man ein Mitglied auf ein anderes Mitglied, tauschen beide die Plätze. 
Zieht man ein Mitglied auf einen freien Slot (automatisch ausgeklappt, wenn man den Cursor über ein anderes Team bewegt), wird es verschoben. 
Auf den Boden klicken, um ein Ziel abzuwählen, funktioniert wieder. 
Neue Grafiken für die detaillierten Versionen der Teamliste wurden hinzugefügt. 
Die Oberflächen-/HUD-Optionen wurden um eine neue Option zur Festlegung der gewünschten Teamlistenart erweitert. Die folgenden Optionen stehen zur Verfügung: 
Minimal – Die bisher verwendete kurze Liste 
Normal – Größere Gesundheitsbalken, längere Namen 
Detailliert – Normal + Ausdauer- und Manabalken 
Alle Teamlistenoptionen zeigen alle Mali neben den Charakteren an. 
Das Fenster "Begleiterliste" kann jetzt vom Spieler verschoben werden und dürfte nicht mehr über dem Team-Menü liegen. 
Die Informationen über den Level eines Spielers werden in der Freundes-/Gildenoberfläche und im Gruppenfenster nun korrekt aktualisiert. 
Teammitglied-Anzeigen werden von der Übersichtskarte entfernt, wenn der Spieler das Team verlässt. 
Das Ändern des Beutemodus für Raids funktioniert nun korrekt. 
"Gegenstandslevel" wird im Tooltip nicht mehr angezeigt, wenn es keinen Gegenstandslevel gibt. 
Ihr könnt anderen jetzt selbst dann helfen, wenn sie ihr Ziel schon ausgewählt haben, bevor sie für euch selbst sichtbar waren. 
Die Oberflächen-/HUD-Optionen wurden um eine neue Option zum Anzeigen des Porträts des beweglichen Ziels erweitert. 
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den Mauseingaben für den unteren Teil des Scroll-Buttons in der Shortcut-Leiste blockiert wurden. 
Die Bildschirmnachricht bei der Verwendung eines Objektes ohne das dazu erforderliche Talent wurde klarer formuliert. 
Sind sie gesperrt, können Shortcut-Leisten nicht verschoben oder anders ausgerichtet werden. 
Hält man den Mauszeiger über die Leiste, erscheint nicht mehr der Hintergrund, der anzeigt, dass die Leiste verschoben werden kann. 
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den ein Mitglied eures Teams auf eurer Karte angezeigt wurde, obwohl es sich gar nicht auf eurem Spielfeld befand. 
Die Bonusdauer eines Ziels sollte jetzt korrekt angezeigt werden. 
"Unterbrochen!" erscheint nicht mehr zwei Mal im Chat, wenn Sie sich gerade ausruhen. 
Die Einstellung "Blätter um Charakter entfernen" verhält sich nun korrekt, wenn sie deaktiviert wird. 
Die Rezept- und Handwerksfähigkeiten-Menüs merken sich ihre letzten Position. 
Wenn man ein Talent verlernen möchte, sich dies aber nicht leisten kann, erscheint nun eine entsprechende Meldung. 
Das Handbuch im Spiel wird nun eine kurze Erläuterung zum „Fuchteln“ beinhalten, welche die Änderungen am Kampfsystem erläutert ( z.B. den 15 % Malus pro verfehltem Schlag ) 
Das Zauber-Menü wurde verbessert, sodass "Schweigen" und "Nicht genug Mana" die Zauber nur im Buch und in der Shortcut-Leiste grau färben. 
Die Kombo-Sequenzanzeige zeigt Treffer jetzt grün, Fehlschläge rot an. Diese Option ist standardmäßig deaktiviert und muss in den Oberflächen-/HUD-Optionen aktiviert werden. 
Wenn man seine ersten Mordpunkte sammelt, erscheint ein Tutorial. 
Eine Schildanzeige erscheint nun auf anvisierten Spielern, wenn ihr diese angreifen dürft. 

Gilden

Wenn die Regierungsart einer Gilde verändert wird, werden bis auf den Gildenanführer alle Gildenmitglieder auf den niedrigsten Rang gesetzt. Die Gildenränge werden nicht mehr auf ihren alten Rang zurückgesetzt, wenn die Server neu gestartet werden. 
Die Gildennachricht des Tages darf nur noch aus maximal 512 Zeichen bestehen. Hatte man bisher eine längere Nachricht eingegeben, wurde die Nachricht auf eine frühere Version zurückgesetzt, wenn die Server neu gestartet wurden. 
Namensänderungen werden nun an alle Gildenmitglieder kommuniziert. 
Der Kanal "Gildenankündigungen" dürfte nur noch verfügbar sein, wenn man Mitglied einer Gilde ist. 
Verlässt ein Gildenanführer seine Gilde, wird automatisch ein neues Gildenmitglied zum Anführer befördert. 

Gegenstände

Rotzahn und Blutschatten haben neue Grafiken. 
Abflusstunnel: Dropraten wurden angepasst. 
Nur die Team-/Raid-Mitglieder, die bei einem Kill anwesend waren, dürfen gedroppte Objekte looten. Beute, die einem Raid gehört, kann außerdem nicht mehr von jedem gelootet werden. 
Gold wird nur noch zwischen Teammitgliedern aufgeteilt, wenn man sich auf demselben Spielfeld befindet wie der Looter. 
Bei Tränken erscheint nun in roter Schrift der Hinweis "Trank (nur Zauberwirker)", wenn man sie nicht einsetzen kann, bzw. nur "Trank", wenn man sie einsetzen kann. Außerdem wird ggf. die jeweilige Levelanforderung angezeigt. 
Der durch den Trank "Tödliches Gebräu" verliehene Bonus besteht jetzt wie vorgesehen nur noch aus einer Chance von +10% auf einen Finishing-Move. Außerdem wurde er mit einem Symbol versehen. 
Die Tooltips von Objekten, deren Levelanforderungen man nicht erfüllt, wurden verbessert. 
Objekte, die man aufgrund ihres Typs nicht tragen kann, zeigen nun trotzdem ihre PvP-Levelanforderung an. 
Kleine Kisten öffnen sich nun auch grafisch und sehen anders aus. 
Der grafische Teil des Effekts "Gekühlt" sollte nun korrekt dargestellt werden. 
"Gurt des Blutmondes" verleiht jetzt die korrekten Immunitätswerte. 
Bei Händlern gekaufte Tränke der Stufen 5, 6 und 7 werden jetzt einzeln verkauft, nicht im 5er-Pack. 
Der Wintertran-Trank verbessert jetzt wie vorgesehen kältebasierten Zauberschaden, nicht Feuerschaden. 
Stygische, aquilonische und cimmerische Schatztruhen haben nun eine Animation, wenn sie geöffnet werden. 
Die Vorräte an Königswasser für das außergewöhnliche Alchemistenlager sind erschöpft, Königswasser ist jetzt seltener. 
Die unnatürlich hohe Drop-Rate der Söldner-NPCs in zingaranischen Lagern wurde angepasst. 
"Löwenblut" heißt jetzt "Raubkatzenblut" und wird von allen katzenartigen Tieren gedroppt. 
Feindliche Zauberwirker-NPCs droppen jetzt "einfache, kleine und große Alchemistenlager", die verschiedene alchemische Reagenzien enthalten. Die Qualität hängt unter anderem vom Level des Mobs ab. Außerdem besteht die Chance, dass ein Zauberkundiger ein "außergewöhnliches Alchemistenlager" droppt. 
Feindliche NPCs, die nicht zauberkundig sind, droppen ein "Abfallbündel", ähnlich dem "außergewöhnlichen Alchemistenlager", das spezielle alchemische Reagenzien enthält. 
Die Grafiken für Langbögen und Kurzbögen wurden vertauscht, sodass Langbögen nun länger sind als Kurzbögen, wie man es eigentlich erwarten sollte. 

Reittiere

Reittiere nehmen keine statische Animationspose mehr ein, wenn der Spieler auf ihrem Rücken einen Nahkampfangriff oder einen reittierspezifischen Angriff ausführt. 
Führt man auf einem Nashorn einen Angriff nach oben aus, fügt man sich jetzt nicht mehr selbst Schaden zu. 
Nashörner und Mammuts haben nun größere Kollisionsbereiche. 
Sprünge auf dem Rücken eines Pferdes müssten wieder korrekt funktionieren. 
Der Asynchronitätsbug, der bei weiblichen Charakteren auf Pferden auftrat, wurde behoben. Außerdem sitzen weibliche Charaktere aufrechter im Sattel. 
Wenn man die Ausbildung im einfachen Reiten erfolgreich abschließt, erscheint wieder eine entsprechende Nachricht auf dem Bildschirm. 
Berittene Sturmangriffe funktionieren nun für Nashörner und Mammuts. 
Ruht man sich auf Nashörnern, Mammuts und Pferden aus, erscheint nun die korrekte Animation. 
Ab sofort können auf Reittieren auch Sofortzauber gewirkt werden. 
Stirbt man auf dem Rücken eines Reittieres, wird man nicht mehr mit einem zweifachen Todesmalus belegt. 
Mammutanimationen wurden aktualisiert. Der Rüssel sollte nun in den verschiedenen Animationen gleich aussehen. 
Schnelle und gepanzerte Pferde zeigen nun die richtige Levelanforderung an. 
Wenn man auf einem Mammut oder Nashorn stirbt, erscheint nun die korrekte Animation. 
Spieler sitzen jetzt ab, wenn sie aus Stadtgebäuden geworfen werden. Dadurch wird ein Bug behoben, durch den man auf seinem Reittier stand und lief, wenn man aus einem Stadtgebäude geworfen wurde. 
Berittene Charaktere stellen sich nicht mehr auf den Rücken ihres Reittieres, wenn sie unbewaffnet den Kampfmodus aktivieren. 
Berittene Charaktere stecken unsichtbare Waffe nicht mehr weg, wenn sie unbewaffnet den Kampfmodus verlassen. 
Belagerungs-, Nahkampf-/Distanz- und Zauberschaden werden nun korrekt abgewehrt, egal, ob sie aus Zaubern oder Nahkampf-/Distanzangriffen resultieren. 
Mammutangriff und Nashornangriff gehen nicht mehr in den Cooldown, wenn die Fähigkeit fehlschlägt.


NPCS/Gegner

Die Spieler-Stadtführer bieten dem Spieler nicht mehr die Option, in seine Gildenstadt zu teleportieren, wenn er kein Mitglied einer Gilde ist. 
Kommandant Ramartazi in der Taverne zum Schlangenkopf ist jetzt in beiden Quests, in denen man ihm begegnet, als Endgegner markiert. 
Führt ein Pavian oder ein Sumpfdämon eine Angriffsanimation aus, sind nicht mehr jedes Mal leuchtende Aufprallpartikel zu sehen. 
Ein Bug, durch den einige NPCs nicht auf Spieler reagierten, wurde behoben. 
Asapon erscheint jetzt immer wie vorgesehen außerhalb der Atlantischen Grotte. 
Ein Bug wurde behoben, durch den Gruppen-/Mini-Endgegner in seltenen Fällen Schild-, Verteidigungs- und Schadensboni zu hoch addierten. 
In NPC-Dörfern der Rohstoff- und Bau-Spielfelder gibt es jetzt NPC-Wachen. 
Soziale NPCs helfen fliehenden oder verängstigten NPCs nicht mehr, wenn sie keinen Sichtkontakt zu ihnen haben. 
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den einige Tiere den Kampfmodus nach ihrer Rückkehr aus einem Kampf mehrfach aktiviert und wieder verlassen haben. 
General Zarathus aggrot nun wie vorgesehen. 
"Jungfrau in Not"-Mobs morphen nicht mehr zu glatzköpfigen Frauen. 
Der Koch Vibius dürfte nicht mehr dauerhaft immun gegen Zauberschaden sein. 
Conall-Tal: Old Finn hat jetzt eine Hose an! 
Frostmoor: Arachnidenarbeiter – Schaden und Proc-Rate des Gift-Procs wurden reduziert. 
In der Eishöhle von Mithrelle gespawnte Eiswürmer greifen die Spieler jetzt wie vorgesehen an. 
Imirianschlucht: Adamus verliert seine Animationen und seine Form nicht mehr, wenn er schwer verletzt oder tot ist. 
Khemi: Ket Et Anuk ist jetzt ein normaler Stadt-NPC. 
Zaara-Oase: Mak'tebe verhält sich weniger unberechenbar. 
Onyxkammern: Ticket-Endgegner – Elib der Schänder, Argech der Vollstrecker, Haes der Flammenzehrer, Lagicer der Kaltherzige, Siduvecte der Metzler und Maelcortes der Pfähler stehen nicht mehr zur Verfügung. 
Poitain: Diodorus der Stadtführer hat jetzt auch Spielern, die nicht Mitglied einer Gilde sind, etwas zu sagen. 
Oase von Zaara: Robroten flieht nun mit 25% Leben. Es ist jetzt offensichtlich, dass er einen Heilzauber wirkt. 
Heiligtum der brennenden Seelen: Die Blutschänder, die die Altare verteidigen, greifen jetzt alle Spieler an, unabhängig von ihrem Level. 
Tarantia: Die Animationen des Gigolos wurden überarbeitet. 
Das Labyrinth: Der nemedische Offizier droppt immer grüne Beute. 
Die Begegnung mit Toirdealbach sollte jetzt mehr Spaß machen und spielbarer sein. 
Viele Fehler in NPC-Dialogen in der ganzen Spielwelt wurden korrigiert. 
Verschiedene Probleme mit Kleidungsstücken und Frisuren in der ganzen Spielwelt wurden behoben. 
Den riesigen Eiswürmern fehlen keine Angriffsanimationen mehr, sodass sie nicht mehr in der Lage sind, sehr schnell hintereinander mehrere Angriffe auszuführen. 
Sitzende NPCs stehen nun immer auf, um sich zu verteidigen. 
Mobs folgen euch nicht mehr zu eurem Auferstehungspunkt und "erinnern" sich nicht mehr daran, dass sie euch hassen, wenn ihr gestorben seid. 
Wenn man schnell einen Dialog mit einem NPC beginnt und abbricht, friert man nicht mehr ein. 
Lauernde Dunkelbestien im Heiligtum der Brennenden Seelen gleiten nicht mehr, wenn sie sich direkt nach dem Spawnen bewegen. 
Die Untertitel in vielen NPC-Dialogen wurden an die Sprachausgabe angepasst. 
"Ghanatanische Kriegshunde" droppen keine Menschenköpfe mehr. 
Waldläufer-NPC-Kombos treffen keine befreundeten Ziele mehr. 
Beute für Fleischfresser wurde angepasst. 
Beute für Menschenfresser-Blume wurde angepasst. 
Beute für Kind von Jhebbel Sag wurde angepasst. 
Bei allen feindlichen NPCs, die einen Beruf und keine weitere Beschreibung haben, wird jetzt der Beruf angezeigt. Bei befreundeten NPCs wird weiter der Beruf angezeigt. 
Verschiedene Bugs, durch die NPCs anfingen zu gleiten, wenn sie sich bewegten, wurden behoben. 
Die frommen Nemedier und die wandernden Kartografen wandern jetzt korrekt umehr. 
Alle Wachen in der Karawanserei patrouillieren jetzt. 
Die Namensschilder und Zielpfeile (falls aktiviert) von Nashörnern werden jetzt korrekt angezeigt. 
Pyramide der Altvorderen: Orakel werden nicht mehr länger dauerhaft verschwinden wenn ein schleichender Spieler vermeidet sie zu bekämpfen. 
Die Animationen von Fledermausdämonen ruckeln nicht mehr, wenn Letztere untätig sind. 
Die Wachhunde in der Imirianschlucht sind jetzt korrekt animiert. 
Die HOTs von Kyllikki werden beim Reset jetzt wie vorhergesehen entfernt. Außerdem ruft sie Verstärkung mit der richtigen Verzögerung. 
Kyllikki: Die Mobs vor der Ehrenwache respawnen nicht mehr, nachdem Kyllikki tot ist. 
Wenn man Kyllikki tötet, respawnt der Müll in den früheren Bereichen des Dungeons nicht mehr. 
Yakhmar, Vistrix, Kyllikki und der Meister der Ehrenwache ignorieren jetzt die Fähigkeit "Raserei" des Nekromanten. 
Die Partikeleffekte um Tarisha während des Endkampfes in Tortage sind nun korrekt um sie zentriert. 
Der Schaden von Auren der Eroberer-NPCs wurde deutlich erhöht. Außerdem sollten sie keine Aura-Mali mehr spammen. 
Zaara-Oase: Robrotens Heilungszauber ist jetzt etwas stärker, wird aber nicht mehr sofort gewirkt. 
Die NPCs, die den Spieler in die Rohstoff- und Bau-Spielfelder teleportieren, wurden aktualisiert, sodass der Spieler jetzt nicht mehr auf die Tür schaut, durch die er gekommen ist. 

PVP / MASSIVE-PVP

PvP-Verbrechersystem
Das Verbrechersystem wird über das Update implementiert. Ihr könnt auf Basis eurer Taten im PvP als Verbrecher oder Mörder klassifiziert werden. 
Verbrecher und Mörder können mit ihren Gilden-NPCs und mit zwielichtigen Händlern und Banken handeln. 
Es wurden spezielle Auferstehungspunkte für Mörder hinzugefügt, die auf der Übersichtskarte eingezeichnet sind. Mörder können nur an diesen Punkten auferstehen. Andere Spieler sehen Mörder-Auferstehungspunkte nur, wenn sie selbst Mörder sind. 
Die PvP-EP werden nun auf alle angreifenden Gruppen und Einzelcharaktere aufgeteilt, basierend auf ihrem jeweils zugefügten Schaden. 
Gesetzlosen-Lager für Mörder wurden in verschiedenen Abenteuerspielfeldern und Knoten hinzugefügt 
Händler in Gesetzlosen-Lagern verkaufen grüne und blaue Tränke 
Wenn man einen anderen Spieler angreift, der einen zu niedrigen Level hat, um dem Angreifer PvP-EP einzubringen, wird man einige Minuten lang als Verbrecher markiert. 
Die Kosten für den Einsatz zwielichtiger Teleporter hängen von der Anzahl der Mordpunkte ab, die man hat. 
Auf Spielfeldern mit einem zu hohen Level wird man einem Malus namens "Freie Beute" belegt. Ist ein Spieler mit diesem Malus belegt, können ihn andere Spieler töten, ohne dafür zum Verbrecher zu werden oder Mordpunkte zu erhalten. 
Als Mörder hat man Zugang zu einem Chat-Kanal für Verbrecher. 
Stadtwachen werden Kriminellen niemals zur Hilfe eilen wenn sie von NPCs oder Spielern angegriffen werden. 
Stadtwachen werden Unschuldigen stets helfen wenn sie von NPCs oder Spielern angegriffen werden. 
Alle Wachen greifen jetzt Mörder an. 
Reinwaschungs-NPCs in den zwielichtigen Lagern geben Mördern Quests, durch die sie ihre Mordpunkte senken können. 
Wenn einer Gruppe von Spielern PvP-EP verliehen werden, werden die Grund-EP nun auf Basis des Charakters mit dem höchsten Level berechnet (ähnlich wie auch PvE-EP berechnet werden). 
Wachen können jetzt Distanzwaffen einsetzen. 
Auf PvP-Servern in Raid-Instanzen ist kein PvP mehr möglich. 
Wenn dem Spieler eine Wache geholfen hat, jemanden zu töten, werden keine PvP-EP vergeben. 
Der Verbrecher-Bonus wird auf 5 Minuten zurückgesetzt, wenn man sein Ziel erneut trifft, während man mit dem Bonus belegt ist. 
Alle Wachen im Connall-Tal, in Conarch, in Alt-Tarantia und in Khemi greifen Spieler in angemessenen Situationen nun an. 

PvP-Minispiele
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den man manchmal nicht aus einem Minispiel geportet wurde, nachdem man ein Match verlassen hatte. 
Es wurde ein Bug behoben, durch den Minispiele endeten, wenn vor Beginn des Spiels zu viele Diener gespawnt wurden. 

Belagerungsschlachten
Ein Loch im Boden des Handelspostens der Stufe 2 wurde repariert. 
Der Torhebel kann nun auch vom Rücken eines Reittieres aus bedient werden. 
Es ist nicht mehr möglich, mehrere Belagerungswaffen gleichzeitig zu bedienen. 
Das Design des Tooltips für den Upgrade-Timer wurde verbessert. Zum besseren Verständnis wurde der Timer um den Text "Upgrade verfügbar in:" erweitert. Das Timer-Format wurde geändert, sodass es nicht mehr "springt". 
Man verliert keine Objekte mehr, wenn der Bau eines Gebäudes fehlschlägt. 
Die Besitzer einer Festung erfahren jetzt den Auferstehungspunkt, nachdem sie die Festung repariert haben. 
Die Begleiter von Spielern, die nicht Mitglied einer Gilde sind, greifen im Belagerungs-PvP ihre Eigentümer nicht mehr an. 
Zu Beginn einer Belagerungsschlacht entdeckt die verteidigende Gilde nun wie geplant ihren Festungs-Auferstehungspunkt. 
Die "Ortszeit" wurde dem Fenster hinzugefügt. 
Man kann die Stadttore nun schließen, indem man erneut den Torhebel verwendet. So kann man das Tor schneller schließen, um andere Spieler am Betreten der Stadt zu hindern. 
Werden Belagerungsgebäude mit Nahkampf-/Fernwaffen oder unbewaffnet attackiert, wird der korrekte Schaden angezeigt. 
Das Sortieren müsste im Score-Fenster jetzt wie vorgesehen funktionieren. 
Von Söldnern erlangte Gebäudepunkte werden wie vorgesehen der angreifenden Gilde gutgeschrieben. 
Verteidigende Gildensöldner erhalten keine Punkte mehr, wenn sie angreifende Spieler töten. 
Belagerungswaffen sind jetzt immun gegen Finishing-Moves. 
Alle Festungen sind nun von mindestens 2 Belagerungscamps umgeben. 
Die Namensschilder und Zielpfeile (falls aktiviert) von Trebuchets werden jetzt korrekt angezeigt. 
Festungen haben keine NPC-Wachen mehr.


Quests

Schicksalsquest Magier: Erwachen III, Verschiebung des Gleichgewichts – Murble verkauft jetzt als gewaltfreie Lösung einen Humpen Bier. 
Schicksalsquest Soldat: 
Erwachen I, Die Plage – Wachen fallen nicht mehr über euch her, wenn ihr mit Valeria sprecht. 
Erwachen II, Flucht zur Festung – Valeria kämpft nicht mehr im Gebüsch. 
Erwachen II, Flucht zur Festung – Die Wachen, die Quesado beschützen, spawnen auch, wenn man alle Zwischensequenzen überspringt. 
Tina liegt nun in allen Situationen freudig auf ihrem Bett, wenn ein Soldat sie in ihrem Zimmer aufsucht. 
Valeria verlässt den Dialog nicht mehr vorzeitig, um zu kämpfen oder sich blind in den Kampf am Leuchtturm zu stürzen. 
Schicksalsquest Level 60: Das Mal Acherons wird nun wie vorgesehen entfernt, wenn die Quest abgeschlossen ist. 
Eiglophianisches Gebirge: Neue Inhalte
Die Blutfellbestie – Der Radius des Gebiets, das die Quest auslöst, wurde vergrößert. Das Gebiet, in dem sich das Mammut aufhält, wurde verkleinert. 
Einsatz – Eiswürmer spawnen nun wie vorgesehen und despawnen, wenn sie nach ein paar Minuten nicht getötet wurden. 
Einsatz – Wegpunkte wurden korrigiert. 
Eine Botschaft senden – Der Cooldown-Timer beginnt erst, wenn der Endgegner spawnt. 
Die Große Prüfung – Wegpunkte wurden korrigiert. 
Kopf eines Peinigers und Kopf eines Torwächters droppen nur noch, wenn man die jeweilige Quest hat. 
Hallen des ewigen Frostes: Das Quest-Objekt "Sandbeutel" wurde mit einem Partikelleuchten versehen. 
Khemi: 
Der Hintermann – Der Respawn-Timer von Kommandant Ramartarsi wurde auf 3 Minuten gesetzt. Wenn man den Kopf nicht lootet, kann man ihn erneut töten. 
Grabräuber – Die Region wurde im Quest-Editor korrigiert, sodass der Wegpunkt jetzt korrekt ist. 
Kheshatta: 
Die vier verfluchten Schlüssel – Wenn man den Schlüssel in der Skorpionhöhle aufhebt, wird nun eine entsprechende Animation abgespielt. 
Ibis, Meister der verborgenen Geheimnisse – Quest kann nicht mehr geteilt werden. 
Khopshef: Die Sorgen des Thutmekri – Der Spieler kann nun wieder mit freundlichen NPCs interagieren, nachdem er Quest-Ziele getötet hat. 
Zaara-Oase: Unrechte Wüsten – Wenn man den Käfig für die Quest öffnet, wird der Schlüssel jetzt aus dem Quest-Inventar entfernt. 
Onyxkammern: 
Pilze sind nun wie vorgesehen markiert. Wenn man die Quest "Pilzernte" noch aus der Zeit vor dem Patch hat, muss man sie löschen und sie sich von Nephturi neu geben lassen. 
Bezahltes Massaker – Die Quest zeigt nun die richtigen Quest-Koordinaten an. 
Donnerfluss: Gnadenloser Krieg – Das Quest-Ziel sagt dem Spieler nun, dass er mit Pavo sprechen soll. Außerdem wurde der Wegpunkt korrigiert. 
Tortage: 
Der NPC Idogbe vergibt die Quest "Ende des Pilger" nicht mehr, wenn der Spieler über dem entsprechenden Level ist. 
Valerius verlässt nun die Vorbereitungskammer, nachdem er Zeuge von "Tarishas Opfer" geworden ist. 
Der legendäre Turach – Turach gibt dem Spieler nun am Ende der Quest eine Belohnung, die mit dem übereinstimmt, was er ihm vorher versprochen hat. 
Tarisha liegt nicht mehr passiv auf dem Boden, wenn sie von Charakteren eines höheren Levels angegriffen wird. 
Wilde Lande: 
Der Fluch der Fliegen – Der Fluch wird nun wie vorgesehen aufgehoben, wenn man stirbt, und funktioniert wie vorgesehen, wenn man die Aufgabe nicht abschließt. 
Der Fluch der Fliegen – Die Quest scheitert wie vorgesehen, wenn der Spieler stirbt. Wenn die Quest scheitert, wird sie nicht mehr aus dem Quest-Tagebuch gelöscht. Stattdessen erscheint ein neues Ziel. 
Der dunkelste Albtraum – Das letzte Ziel wird jetzt aktualisiert, wenn der Spieler Tyranus tötet, nicht, wenn er sein Grab untersucht. 
Schicksalquest: Der Grimmige Graugott: Welle 3 und 5 patrouillieren jetzt wie vorgesehen. 
Feld der Toten: Der vergiftete Becher - Fässer sind nun wieder interaktiv 
Reichenviertel von Tarantia: Ein Problem mit dem Dialog mit Juan bei der Quest „Der Koch“ wurde behoben, so dass die Quest nun wieder wie gewohnt funktionieren sollte. 
Khopshef: Die Wurzeln der Erde – Das Quest-Ziel wurde mit dem richtigen Namen aktualisiert. 

Raids

Inkubus/Sukkubus – Reset-Mechanik verbessert. Die Cambionen verhalten sich nun wie vorgesehen. 
Kyllikki: 
Der Sadismuseffekt des Champions wird beim Reset wie vorgesehen entfernt. Der Sadismusbonus hat einen besseren optischen Effekt. 
Zauberwächter der Weißen Hand resetten wie geplant, wenn sie kein verhasstes Ziel haben. 
Priester der Weißen Hand resetten wie geplant, wenn sie kein verhasstes Ziel haben. 
Die Häufigkeit mit der Kyllikkis Unterstützung erscheint wurde verändert 
Vistrix: Vistrix verhält sich etwas einheitlicher, wenn sein Angreifer mit der höchsten Aggro stirbt. 
Yakhmar 
Yakhmar greift keine toten Ziele mehr an. 
Yakhmar aggrot jetzt, wenn Spieler versuchen, an ihm vorbeizugehen. 
Yakhmar hat eine neue Fähigkeit 
Yakhmars Unterstützung erwählt nun zufällig ein anfängliches Ziel. Die Reichweite ihrer Nahkampfangriffe wurde reduziert. 
Das Namensschild und der Zielpfeil (falls aktiviert) von Yaremka wird jetzt korrekt angezeigt. 

Handelsposten

Soziale Rüstungen erscheinen jetzt auch in der Handelspostensuche. 
Die Verkaufsgebühr für gestapelte Objekte wurde angepasst. 
Erhält man im Handelsposten eine Nachricht über den Verkauf eines Objektes, stellt der erste Wert in der Nachricht den Gesamtpreis des Objektes dar. 
Die Größe der Verkäuferspalten im Handelsposten kann nun angepasst werden. 
Wird eine Anfrage zum Verkauf eines Objektes über den Handelsposten abgelehnt, erhält man nicht mehr zwei verschiedene Fehlermeldungen. 
Ein Bug wurde behoben, durch den Nachrichten in der Bank-/Postoberfläche nicht gelöscht wurden, nachdem der Timer abgelaufen war. Diese Nachrichten werden nun wie vorgesehen nach Ablauf des Timers gelöscht. Achtet also darauf, dass ihr eure Nachrichten rechtzeitig abruft.


Handwerksfähigkeiten

Beim Holzhacken mit männlichen Charakteren werden nun die richtigen Soundeffekte abgespielt. 
Bestimmte Rohstoffknoten liefern jetzt zusätzliche Rohstoffe. 
Rüstungsschmied: Die Herstellung des Mondstahl-Entermessers und des Mondstahl-Claymores werden nun korrekt anerkannt. 
Im Conall-Tal stehen neue Rohstoffknoten zur Verfügung. 
Das "Alchemistenlager" kann nicht mehr gehandelt werden. Dies gilt nicht für die darin enthaltenen Objekte. 
Edelsteine können jetzt an Händler verkauft werden. 
Von Händlern verkaufte Handwerksfähigkeiten-Objekte erscheinen jetzt in grau. 
Rezepte dürften nicht mehr als Duplikate erscheinen. 
Auf den Lacheish-Ebenen, in Poitain und in den Rotlotusmarschen gibt es neue NPCs, bei denen man Handwerksfähigkeiten verlernen kann. Diese NPCs befinden sich in der Näher der Auferstehungspunkte in den NPC-Dörfern. 
Es ist nicht mehr möglich, Edelsteine zu Objekten aus der Bank oder der Gildenbank hinzuzufügen. Nur noch aus dem Rucksack und den Handwerksfähigkeiten-Inventaren. 
Baumeister: Die doppelte Antwortoption, die es ermöglichte, den dritten Weg zu beginnen, bevor man Level 75 erreicht hatte, wurde entfernt. 
Waffenschmied: Rezepte und Rohstoffe für Stadtwaffen, Basiswaffen und Kulturwaffen sind ab sofort verfügbar. 
Rüstungsschmied: Rezepte und Rohstoffe für Stadtrüstungen, Basisrüstungen und Kulturrüstungen sind ab sofort verfügbar. 
Alchemie: Die Zahl der Alchemierohstoffe wurde um etwa zwei Drittel reduziert, die bestehenden Rezepte wurden soweit nötig abgeändert. 
Alchemie: Metallurgie-Rezepte für Legierungen werden nun von bestimmten Endgegnern gedroppt. Legierungen werden von Schmieden für Kulturrüstungen und -waffen benötigt. 
Pelzhändler: 6 neue Rezepte für Pelzhändler wurden hinzugefügt. Diese bearbeiteten Felle werden für die neuen Kulturrüstungen benötigt. 
Weber: 6 neue Rezepte für Weber wurden hinzugefügt. Die Stoffe werden für die neuen Kulturrüstungen benötigt. 
Holzfäller: Neue Rezepte für Holzfäller wurden hinzugefügt. Die Rezepte werden von bestimmten Solo-Endgegnern in Abenteuerzonen gedroppt. Sie ermöglichen die Herstellung grüner Stäbe, die von Waffenschmieden zu blauen Stäben verbessert werden können. Die verbesserten Stäbe verwenden die normale Talent-Progression, können aber auch ohne Stadtgebäude angefertigt werden. 
Rohstoffe: Die Drop-Levelspanne für alle Handwerksfähigkeiten-Rohstoffe wurde erweitert, sodass es nun deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten geben sollte, die für die verschiedenen Rezepte benötigten Rohstoffe zu finden. 
Die Ergebnisse eines Handwerksrezeptes zeigen nun eine Stapelmenge an, wenn sie mehr als einen Gegenstand herstellen. 
Lacheische Ebene, Poitain und die Rotlotusmarschen haben neue NPC Lager. Die Rohstoffe, die für die neuen Handwerksrezepte benötigt werden können dort gefunden werden. 
Der Alchemist stellt jetzt einzigartige Tränke her, die bis auf 100 Exemplare gestapelt werden und etwas besser sind als die üblichen gekauften oder gedroppten Tränke. Dieser Unterschied wurde erreicht, indem die Wirkung der üblichen Tränke um 10% reduziert wurde. 

Weltdesign

Verschiedene Stellen, an denen man hängenbleiben konnte, wurden korrigiert. Außerdem wurden zahlreiche Kollisions-Fixes implementiert. 
Feld der Toten: Der Sarg in Toirdealbachs Grab besitzt jetzt eine funktionierende Kollisionsabfrage. 
Imirianschlucht: Die Leiter nach Poitain fragt den Spieler nicht mehr, ob er sie benutzen will. 
Tortage: Die Grafik in der Festung von Tortage wurde optimiert, um eine bessere Performance zu gewährleisten. 
Tortage: Das Texturenkollisionsproblem mit Säulensockeln und Treppen in den Verließen der Festung von Tortage wurde behoben. 
Das Flackern in der Festung von Tortage wurde behoben. 
Atum-Kekets Pyramide: Das Wasser hat eine neue Farbe und sieht realistischer aus. 
Hellsand: Der Kletterwein funktioniert jetzt. 
Reichenviertel von Tarantia: Es wurde ein Geheimgang geschaffen, durch den Mörder ins Gesetzlosen-Lager und an den Wachen vorbei reisen können. 
Die Zisterne: Es wurde umfangreiche Änderungen an diesem Dungeon vorgenommen. Die Instanz wurde von einem Sozialdungeon in ein Gruppendungeon umgewandelt. Das Spielerlebnis, dazu gehört die KI, die Belohnungen und die interaktive Umgebung wurden verbessert und außerdem gibt es neue Alchemie Rezepte zu finden. 
Vulkan: Die neuen Klettergebiete funktionieren. 

Handwerksfähigkeiten UPDATE - Bekannte Probleme

Die neuen zu findenden Rezepte werden keinen Tooltip anzeigen, wenn man mit der Maus über sie fährt. Dieses Problem wird mit einem der nächsten Updates behoben. 
Neue Rezepte die mehrere Gegenstände herstellen können werden im Handwerksfähigkeitenbuch mit dem ersten Gegenstand, die sie herstellen gelistet. Diese Problem wird mit einem der nächsten Updates behoben. 
Die hergestellten Alchemietränke unterscheiden sich nun von den gleichstufigen beim Händler zu erwerbenden Versionen. Dieser Schritt war nötig um die hergestellten Tränke besser zu machen als alles was man in der Welt sonst finden kann. Es kann sein, dass es nötig ist die Alchemiefortschrittquests, die die Herstellung von Tränken benötigen zu löschen und neu zu starten. Dies wirkt sich nicht auf Quests aus, die bereits beendet sind.


Änderungen an Massenkontrolle-Effekten
Die Funktionsweise von Massenkontrolle-Effekten und Immunitäten wurde überarbeitet. Alle Betäubungs-, Angst-, Verwurzelungs-, Fallen- und Bezauberungseffekte des Spielers werden nun aufgehoben, wenn die Gesundheit des Opfers um einen bestimmten Prozentsatz verringert wird (je nach Effektart). 
Immunitätsboni haben im Allgemeinen eine kürzere Laufzeit, weil sie am Anfang der Massenkontrolle aktiviert werden. 
Es ist nicht mehr möglich, einen neuen Massenkontrolle-Malus des gleichen Typs anzuwenden, bevor der vorherige abgelaufen ist und die entsprechende Immunität angewandt wurde. 

Die folgenden Massenkontrolle-Fähigkeiten wurden verändert:
Assassine:
Blick des Todes 
Fluch des Lotus 
Aus der Dunkelheit 
Barbar:
Betäubungsschwinger 
Prügel 
Kein Entkommen 
Bärenschamane:
Ansturm des Bären 
Gewicht der Welt 
Bewegungshemmer 
Eroberer:
Kehlenschlag 
Dunkler Templer:
Dunkle Bürde 
Seelenwrack 
Seelenzerstörung 
Verdammende Präsenz 
Dämonologe:
Sturmketten 
Qualvoller Ruck 
Glühende Qual 
Hände der Unterwelt 
Besessenheit 
Wächter:
Schildschlag 
Betäubender Angriff 
Herold des Xotli:
Befehlende Worte 
Essenz der Entweihung 
Schreckensantlitz 
Nekromant:
Eisfessel 
Todesschrecken 
Frostexplosion 
Unheilige Hände 
Erstarren 
Unvorstellbarer Schrecken 
Mitra-Priester:
Auge des Urteils 
Verdammen 
Avatar von Mitra 
Waldläufer:
Mezz-Schuss 
Niederhalten 
Kampunfähig machende Stiche 
Knieabdeckung 
Verkrüppeln 
Opfer 
Feinde lähmen 
Vollstrecker Sets:
Kobrastarren 
Verwurzelnder Schlag 
Treibsand 
Brechende Stimme 
Sets Puppen 

Die folgenden Massenkontrolle-Fähigkeiten mussten daher angepasst werden:

Assassine:
Ausbruchskünstler 
Agiler Geist 
Avatar des Todes 
Barbar:
Ausbruchskünstler 
Agiler Geist 
Labile Seele 
Bärenschamane:
Anmut der Natur 
Dämonologe:
Säubern 
Herold des Xotli:
Säubern 
Nekromant:
Säubern 
Mitra-Priester:
Exorzismus 
Waldläufer:
Ausbruchskünstler 
Agiler Geist 
Vollstrecker Sets:
Schallender Schock 
Gehirnspalten 



Gruss
Marian


----------



## xdave78 (29. Oktober 2008)

Naja ob das jetzt wirklich nötig war das alles hier reinzukopieren?


----------



## Thoraxos (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiegars (29. Oktober 2008)

Liest sich nett an hoffe es verspricht das wie man es liest. Mal gucken was alles noch kommt.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (29. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Liest sich nett an hoffe es verspricht das wie man es liest.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lutsch3r (29. Oktober 2008)

Schaun wir mal wie sich der Waldi nach dem Update als Ganker auf Asgard schlägt.
Ob ichs heute Abend schon bis zum Mörder schaffe ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: wtf ist denn das Feldhandbuch ? o0

"Verschiedene Fehler im Feldhandbuch wurden korrigiert. "


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (29. Oktober 2008)

ich lobe nix bevor ich es nicht selbst ausprobiert habe.

schade finde ich zb das die npc wachen aus den battlekeeps verschwinden - haben die aggroprobleme der wachen wohl nicht hinbekommen. hoffentlich kommen die mit einem anderen patch wieder aber diesmal bugfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



änderung der kombos - da bin ich noch nicht so überzeugt von.. zu war passen die 1klicks aber bei aoc habe ich mich jetzt an die kombos gewöhnt. 

bei raids muss man jetzt mehr überlegen mit welcher klasse man raiden geht. mein main ist ein bärschamane und ich habe noch einen hox sowie einen necro im raidfähigem alter. mein schami wird gebraucht weil wir nur 2 in unser raidallianz haben aber die items brauche ich eher für meine twinks da mein main schon relativ viel hat. 
gehe ich jetzt nur noch mit dem schami mit um der raidallianz zu helfen.. schon irgendwie nen bisschen blöd


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Oktober 2008)

*Patch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kaleb- (29. Oktober 2008)

wäre gut wenn die mal endlich contet reinbringen, bugs beheben und die abstürze ausschalten würden.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (29. Oktober 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> wäre gut wenn die mal endlich contet reinbringen, bugs beheben und die abstürze ausschalten würden.



contet sehe ich auch so für 80iger!
bugs beheben sie mit jedem patch
abstürze habe ich bis auf feez in nem battlekeepfight schon lange keine mehr gehabt.


----------



## Tiegars (29. Oktober 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> wäre gut wenn die mal endlich contet reinbringen, bugs beheben und die abstürze ausschalten würden.



Also Abstürze hatte ich nie seit beginn von AOC. Hatte Lags das schon und schlehcte Performance das leugt aber auch an den Rechner. Was Endcontent angeht gebe ih dir recht sehe nicht viel was daran Neues hinzugekommen ist. Und Bugs das hat jedes Spiel die Frage ist wieviele neu erezugt werden^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (29. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Also Abstürze hatte ich nie seit beginn von AOC. Hatte Lags das schon und schlehcte Performance das leugt aber auch an den Rechner. Was Endcontent angeht gebe ih dir recht sehe nicht viel was daran Neues hinzugekommen ist. Und Bugs das hat jedes Spiel die Frage ist wieviele neu erezugt werden^^
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


Na sind denn Epische PvP Rüstungen kein Endcontent? 
Das ist es ja was ich gemeit hab als ich sagte für PvEler ist der Patch nicht so hoch vom Stellenwert her wie für uns PvP Server Bewohner. 
Naja was soll man denn da sagen - selber Schuld oder? 
Auf der anderen Seite ist der PvE Teil ja auch schon 3 Wochen aufm TLS und mit vile Glück und gut zureden schaffts der vllt Mitte November zu uns auf die Live Server. Ist doch was.

Abstürze mit AOC seit Release kan ich an einer Hand abzählen - das waren damals diese OOMs. Im Moment stören eher diese Mörderlags die zur Zeit wieder stärker auftreten. Die waren zwischendurch schon mal ganz weg.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (29. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja was soll man denn da sagen - selber Schuld oder?
> Auf der anderen Seite ist der PvE Teil ja auch schon 3 Wochen aufm TLS und mit vile Glück und gut zureden schaffts der vllt Mitte November zu uns auf die Live Server. Ist doch was.
> 
> Abstürze mit AOC seit Release kan ich an einer Hand abzählen - das waren damals diese OOMs. Im Moment stören eher diese Mörderlags die zur Zeit wieder stärker auftreten. Die waren zwischendurch schon mal ganz weg.



sehe ich nicht so. ich spiele gerne pve und möchte beim pvp entscheiden wann ich es mache darum spiele ich auf einem pve-server. das open pvp sollte mal mehr gefördert werden dann wäre auch auf den pve-sever mehr in den grenzgebieten los..
das was im bereich pve neues kommt ist lächerlich. level 55-65.. wenn die raids mit diesem patch behoben wurden will ich nicht meckern aber es muss mehr für 80iger gemacht werden sonst können sie die pve sever auch gleich abschalten.

abstürze hatte ich in der aoc anfangszeit teilweise bei jedem dritten gebietswechsel. 30-45min konnte ich am stück spielen mit sehr sehr viel glück und ich hatte nen fast neuen pc. wenige monate alt und keine schlechte ausstattung. da lags nicht am rechner. aber lass mich nicht lügen seit 2 monaten höchstens einen. halt bis auf die freez aber damit kann ich noch leben.


----------



## Klehriker (29. Oktober 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> da lags nicht am rechner.



Hier möchte ich mal Einspruch erheben:
Am Rechner liegen heißt nicht, dass er alt ist, sondern es geht hier um die Zusammenstellung von OS und allen verbauten Komponenten. 


Dies nur als Einschub, soll kein Angriff sein.

P.S: Ich selbst konnte mich nie beschweren, hatte nie OOM nur zweimal freez bisher, also noch verkraftbar...


----------



## xdave78 (29. Oktober 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> das was im bereich pve neues kommt ist lächerlich. level 55-65.. wenn die raids mit diesem patch behoben wurden will ich nicht meckern aber es muss mehr für 80iger gemacht werden sonst können sie die pve sever auch gleich abschalten.


Naja T3 Ini? Croms Haus? Kommt doch. Was man ja jetzt schon sieht ist dass die Tier Inzen offenbar viel zu einfach zu clearen sind. Ich meine T1 clear nach 6 Monaten find ich schon krass. Aber Ich hab da auch nicht so die Erfahrungswerte - bei WOW hab ich den Geschmolzenen Kern erst ca 1 Jahr nach dem Release das erste mal betreten.

Zu deinen Problemen mit der Stabilität: Hast Du XP oder Vista drauf?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (29. Oktober 2008)

mittlerweile habe ich null probleme und habe auch nix an meinem pc geändert also lags wohl doch nicht an meinem rechner wenn es ohne änderungen jetzt super läuft.
xp habe ich drauf

t3 muss noch nicht sofort kommen nur t1 und t2 müssen bugfrei sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (29. Oktober 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> mittlerweile habe ich null probleme und habe auch nix an meinem pc geändert also lags wohl doch nicht an meinem rechner wenn es ohne änderungen jetzt super läuft.
> xp habe ich drauf
> 
> t3 muss noch nicht sofort kommen nur t1 und t2 müssen bugfrei sein.
> ...




Wenn ich mir die Patchnotes und die letzten 2 Monate anschaue, geht es wirlich aufwärts. Lohnt sich der Wiedereinstieg denn - oder ist man jetzt das totale Opfer ohne 80er und Gilde im Rücken? Ich sehe schon das Massen Ganken kommen -.-


----------



## salvanya (29. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab grad gestern 28.10.08 wieder mal angefangen und nachdem ich ungefähr 1,1gig patch downgeladet habe und mal alle qs mit meinen chars ausprobiert habe die vorher buggy waren war ich begeistert. mit meinem 70iger nekro hatte ich immer ne buggyq in atzels reich, irgendwas mit den ersten palisaden, konnte die nie anzünden. Das geht nun. mit meiner schurkin in den wilden landen von zaleta immer so nen bug wo man so nen baumgeist töten muss...geht nun...usw usf. also ich spiele gerade wieder begeistert aoc und kanns nur mal wieder weiterempfehelen. community ist recht nett...falls man mal wen antrifft, was auch nicht sooooo selten ist. ich wünsche mir eigentlich nur noch mehr grpspiel und pvp muss ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren! jedenfalls wie gesagt, einfach ausprobieren und wieder reinschaun, es zahlt sich aus!!


----------



## Tiegars (29. Oktober 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Hier möchte ich mal Einspruch erheben:
> Am Rechner liegen heißt nicht, dass er alt ist, sondern es geht hier um die Zusammenstellung von OS und allen verbauten Komponenten.
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht. Ich habe bisher immer fertige geteste Systeme gekauft sprich Asus Notebook blabla da kann mann nicht viel falsch machen. Die richtigen Treiber und bissel System anpassen wie Services abschalten usw.. dann  läuft es 1a.



salvanya schrieb:


> also ich hab grad gestern 28.10.08 wieder mal angefangen und nachdem ich ungefähr 1,1gig patch downgeladet habe und mal alle qs mit meinen chars ausprobiert habe die vorher buggy waren war ich begeistert. mit meinem 70iger nekro hatte ich immer ne buggyq in atzels reich, irgendwas mit den ersten palisaden, konnte die nie anzünden. Das geht nun. mit meiner schurkin in den wilden landen von zaleta immer so nen bug wo man so nen baumgeist töten muss...geht nun...usw usf. also ich spiele gerade wieder begeistert aoc und kanns nur mal wieder weiterempfehelen. community ist recht nett...falls man mal wen antrifft, was auch nicht sooooo selten ist. ich wünsche mir eigentlich nur noch mehr grpspiel und pvp muss ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren! jedenfalls wie gesagt, einfach ausprobieren und wieder reinschaun, es zahlt sich aus!!



Ich für meinen Teil würde es nur wieder antesten wen FC aus seinem gehabe mal rauskommt und einen freien Monat als test für alle alten Spieler in die Runde wirft. Erst dann würde ich es mir überlegen. Sie sollen mal das gut machen was sie versaut haben.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (29. Oktober 2008)

Aha. Ich habe mit Vista 32Bit wie gesagt kaum Probleme. Und aus meiner Gilde weiss ich dass die bestehenden Probleme mit dem Kauf von 64bit Vista PLÖTZLICH komplett weg waren. Dass FC einen MONAT freegaming vergibt wage ich mal anzuzweifeln. Jedoch gibt es ja bei vielen Games (bzw gab es)wie zB TR ja son Programm wo man wenn man mal nen Acc hatte nochmal 7 Tage spielen konnte um sich anzusehen was sich getan hat. Ich schätze 7Tage reichen auch volllkommen aus wenn man mal davon absieht dass ein anderes grossen MMORPG nie ein solches Programm hatte auch wenn man dort nach dem Release regelmässig NICHT spielen konnte. Da wurde die "freie Spielzeit" dann auch nach 6Monaten endlich eingeführt...naja leider nicht rückwirkend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Gehabe"...tja..was genau ist das. Im letzten Entwicklertagebuch war imo nicht das ursprgl. "Wir ham das UBERGME Gelaber" (wenn du das meinst) drin.
Ist auch viel glaubwürdiger wenn man sachlich bleibt.


----------



## Lurka (30. Oktober 2008)

Naja, nach dem Patch gestern kann FC Age of Conan eigentlich als Freeplay MMO anbieten.

http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=98637
http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=98846
http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=98838
http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=98840
http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=98777

So, jetzt bin ich mal noch gespannt wie lange es dauert bis Thornado wieder per Copy&Paste seinen "Minigames sind Endcontent" und "AoC nicht mehr aufzuhalten" Post hier einfügt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

habe gestern abend noch bissel im Forum herumgestöbert und anscheinend freuen sich ja alle auf die Änderungen *gg Ich habe immer gesagt das FC nicht fähig sind. Sie können nicht mal grundlegende Dinge testen das man die Berufe verlernen kann. Das es Bugs gibt ist nirmal aber es gibt die Dinge die grundlegend sind und die sollten funktionieren. Reiten,Bank,Kaufmann,Skills lernen und verlernen usw...

Also in den anderst sprachigen Foren hört sich das auch an als hätten sie mit dem Patch den Vogel abgeschossen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (30. Oktober 2008)

gestern leider nicht zum testen gekommen aber wenn das stimmt das man als barbar oder bärschamane nur noch eine richtige damagekombo hat kann man diese klassen wohl abschreiben. jeder pvp´ler wird seine schilde dann auf die seite verlagern und ist somit für diese chars unbesiegbar. das gleich gilt für mob´s. nach einer damagekombo verlagern die mobs ihre schilde normalerweise auf die seite wo die letzte kombo getroffen hat. das wird ja nen richtiger spass wenn chars jetzt schon an 1 oder 2 mobs verrecken und sie nicht mal was gegen tun können ^^
vorm patch konnte man auf schildwechsel gut mit anderen kombos reagieren was nun wohl nicht mehr möglich ist.
bin ja mal gespannt ob das so stimmt wie ich es gelesen habe.


----------



## Lurka (30. Oktober 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> bin ja mal gespannt ob das so stimmt wie ich es gelesen habe.



Es stimmt. Die Schläge aller Kombos (bis auf eine) sind nun nach Rechts ausgelagert. Das bedeutet natürlich das die Gegner/mobs ihre Schilde ebenfalls nur noch nach rechts ausrichten. Bis gestern kam ich locker den ganzen Tag mit 50 Healpots aus, nun brauch ich ebenso viele in einer Stunde! Weil nix mehr geht...Fehlt nur noch das mich ganz normale NPC Gegner auslachen, während ich auf sie einprügele.
Naja, soviel mal NUR zum Barbaren.... Will mir ja nicht die Finger brechen, es gäbe noch einiges zu schreiben.


----------



## xdave78 (30. Oktober 2008)

Naja ist ja klar. Wenn man mal schaut regen sich genau 2 Klassen auf. Assas und BS. BS war ja wohl total imba - idR wurde ich mit einer Combo umgenietet. Wir haben zu dritte einen Überraschungsangriff eines BS vor dem Patch nicht überlebt. Ich als ToS ging sofort down ohne erstmal zu raffen was los ist. Der Eroberer ging 10Sec nach mir down und unser Wächter hat noch 2Min mit dem gekämpft. Nun bekommen sie auch mal zu spüren wie es ist nicht gegan ALLE Klassen zu rocken und natürlich ist die Folge davon ein Whinethread. (In dem sich bisher 4 oder 5 Leute negativ geäussert haben - aber BS gibt es AUF JEDEN FALL wie Sand am Meer). Den ToS hamse auch wieder genervt..na und? Muss ich eben gucken wies sich nun spielt und ggf. meine Skillung anpassen und meine Ausrüstung. Ist doch normal.
War gestern mit nem Wächter nem Barbaren nem Waldi und nem HoX unterwegens....komischerweise sind die nicht immerzu umgefallen.


----------



## Lurka (30. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja ist ja klar. Wenn man mal schaut regen sich genau 2 Klassen auf. Assas und BS.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn man mal genau hinschaut regen sich alle Klassen des Soldaten Archetyps auf, die Barbaren und wie Du ja schon sagtest die Assas und die BS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sicherlich kann ich jetzt wieder hingehen und meine Skillung und mein Equip anpassen...Wie in den Patches zuvor. Dann kommt bald wieder ein Patch und ich kann wieder von vorn anfangen. Irgendwann hört doch mal Sprichwörtlich der Spaß auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (30. Oktober 2008)

Das überhaupt noch so krasse Patches nötig sind, zeigt nur wie wenig Zeit in ein gutes Spiekonzept und ausgeglichene Klassenfähgikeiten investiert wurde. Solche seitenlangen Patchnotes lesen sich zwar gut, sind meist aber ohne Inhalt und brauchen bei Age of Conan zu 100% einen Hotfix, was die Arbeit der Entwickler nochmals in ein schlechtes Licht rückt.

So kleine Änderungen holen die Spieler nicht zurück! Spätestens ab WOTLK ist Ausverkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da werden wieder viele von AoC abwandern und sie können gerade nochmals ein paar Server dicht machen. Es geht hier nicht darum welches das bessere Spiel ist, sondern welches am ehesten ein Mmo darstellt und auch Beschäftigung bietet. Bei AoC seh ich schon seit Monaten keine wirklichen Fortschritte. Es ist ein Spiel für Gutgläubige Casuals, die imaginäres Potential sehen, wo es keine Entwickler gibt, um dieses umzusetzen.


----------



## -Kaleb- (30. Oktober 2008)

Tja von Blizzard lernen bedeutet erfolgreiche Spiele zu entwickeln.

Blizzard hatte auch mal diese ruchlosen Morde in dem pvp System drin... und nach ein paar Monaten wieder abgeschafft!

echt ein Witz das mit einem überflüssigen und unfairen System FunCom nun versucht Werbung für das PVP Spiel zu machen ^^


----------



## xdave78 (30. Oktober 2008)

Überflüssig - nimm doch dieses Wort her - lies nochmal all deine Beiträge hier und schlag es dann bei Wikipedia nach. Da wirst Du sicher Gemeinsamkeiten finden.

WOTLK ist im Prinzip auch einfach nur die Fortsetzung des immergleichen Schemas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Nimm T6 - schmeiss T6 nach langem gefarme und geraide weg...nimm viel besseres grünes Item aus Nordend...gehe NICHT über Start "

Solange die Klassen noch verändert werden wird es IMMER nötig sein seine Skillung anzugleichen. Was FC  evtl machen sollte ist 
A) Die Feattrees zurücksetzen und  die Trainerkosten auch zurücksetzen. So hat jeder wieder ein paar mehr Versuche an seinem Char zu feilen.
Auch bei anderen Games gabs bis weit nach Release einschneidende Veränderungen die die einen toll die anderen weniger toll fanden.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (30. Oktober 2008)

problem vom bärschamanen war vor dem patch das wenn er sich voll durchbuffen kann und auf pvp geskillt ist er jeden spieler extrem schnell umhauen kann. es können dort nicht 1 oder 2 schadenbuffs laufen sondern alle. mit dem patch wird das soweit ich weiss nicht geändert. habe es von bärenkollegen gehört.. demnach kann wenn der gegner die schilde nicht oben hat man jeden spieler wie vor dem patch killen. hat er die schilde oben ist der andere unbesiegbar. man müsste die buffs eingrenzen wie vorm patch von vielen schami´s gefordert. so ist es reines glückspiel ob man einen noob vor sich hat der die schilde nicht ändert oder nen normalen pvp dann kann man nur laufen. 

ich bin auf pve-raids geskillt und habe im pvp recht ausgeglichen gekämpft. mal habe ich gewonnen mal mein gegner. das ging durch die bank weg. jetzt werde ich wohl meinen schami einmotten wenn das eintrifft wie ich es befürchte und nur noch mit meinem necro spielen. der soll jetzt ja laut vielen spieler imba sein ^^


----------



## Nachtrot (30. Oktober 2008)

Eingeloggt.

Einen Gegner getötet,
Item mit englischen Namen aufgehoben,
wieder ausgeloggt.

btw kann ich in den Grafik Optionen immernoch nicht DX 10 auswählen. Komisch denn es wurde ja während der Games Convention nachgereicht?!?


----------



## Klehriker (30. Oktober 2008)

Nachtrot schrieb:


> Eingeloggt.
> 
> Einen Gegner getötet,
> Item mit englischen Namen aufgehoben,
> ...



Wer erzählt denn sowas? DX10 wurde lediglich vorgestellt auf der GC... 

und das mmit dem Ites habe ich im Mom auch, aber nur bei irgendwelchen unwichtigen Items und was interessieren mich denn die Innereien eines Bären?


----------



## Dentus (30. Oktober 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Wer erzählt denn sowas? DX10 wurde lediglich vorgestellt auf der GC...


Nachdem es DX10 nicht zum Release geschafft hat, wurde gesagt "Im Rahmen der GC 2008 reichen wir das nach"....tja leider ist die GC lange vorbei.

Funcom halt...aber solange ihr das mitmacht...bitte


----------



## Klehriker (30. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Nachdem es DX10 nicht zum Release geschafft hat, wurde gesagt "Im Rahmen der GC 2008 reichen wir das nach"....tja leider ist die GC lange vorbei.



Ja und dann wieder dementiert... das kommt vor, nicht nur bei Funcom...

Ob ich DX10 überhaupt spielen kann, wird sich zeigen...
Wieso also sollte ich das nicht mitmachen? In der Theorie solte DX10 bei gleicher grafikqualität besere Performance bringen, vorrausgesetzt es ist darauf abgestimmt und bekommt nicht nur ein DX10-Zusatz. Wäre schön, wenn das ein Entwickler mal schaffen sollte...


Aber das Spiel sieht ja so schon besser aus, als alle anderen MMOs, und läuft bei mir komischerweise sogar mit mehr fps, als WAR....
Sich auf fehlendes DX10 zu berufen finde ich mittlerweile irgendwie schon abgedroschen, sollte ja allgemein bekannt sein, dass es noch nicht drin ist...

zumal die meisten, die es als Argument nehmen sowieso noch XP verwenden


----------



## nefer (30. Oktober 2008)

da ich ja immer noch an aoc interessiert bin (sonst hätt ichs ja net gekauft) les ich auch ab und zu im forum.

wenn ich mir jetz aber die threads über die neuesten änderungen durchlese wird immer deutlicher, dass fc überhaupt keinen plan vom spiel hat und das auch net auf die reihe bekommt. viele spieler wie zb houdii haben immer wieder durchdachte vorschläge gemacht die jedoch komplett ignoriert wurden. da fragt man sich doch, ob fc überhaupt interesse an ihren kunden haben. 

das mördersystem ist scheinbar derartig mies implementiert, dass es ein leichtes ist es zu missbrauchen. da muss man sich schon die frage stellen, was fc da tut.

es reiht sich in die unrühmliche historie vollkommen fehlerhafter designentscheidungen ein.


----------



## Blubbah (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Update - soweit ich das beurteilen kann - nicht schlecht. FC hat mit Sicherheit auch Sachen bei den Klassen verändert, die nicht allen zusagen, aber das passiert nun mal.. ja, das passiert auch Schneesturm.. zwar war es genau das Gegenteil.. man erinnere sich nur mal an die Druiden.. und es gab auch mal die Schurken, die zu stark waren und nachdem sie schwächer gemacht wurden, geheult haben wie sonstwas im Forum. 

Bei AoC kommen dann bloß die ganzen Propheten zum Vorschein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass ein paar Dinge immer noch nicht in AoC drin sind, find ich auch nicht gut, aber bei Schneesturm ist es ja nicht anders.. was da schon längst hätte kommen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@-Kaleb- Das ruchlose Morde System von Schneesturm kann man mit dem von FC gar nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Abrox (30. Oktober 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> das mördersystem ist scheinbar derartig mies implementiert, dass es ein leichtes ist es zu missbrauchen. da muss man sich schon die frage stellen, was fc da tut.



Das System an sich ist doch gut, aber wenn Spieler es Missbrauchen ist das nicht Funcoms Schuld, sondern die der Spieler. Es wurde geschaffen um lowies zu Schützen, bzw Lowie Ganker zu Bestrafen. Wenn aber manche Spieler diese Mechanik und den Schutz missbrauchen, dann ist das doch letztenendes auf die Spieler und nicht auf den Entwickler zurückzuführen.

Das würde überall so passieren wo das gleiche oder ein Ähnliches System eingeführt wird. Wenn ein Spieler es missbrauchen kann, es will und dann tut liegt das doch nicht am Entwickler...


----------



## xdave78 (30. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Das System an sich ist doch gut, aber wenn Spieler es Missbrauchen ist das nicht Funcoms Schuld, sondern die der Spieler. Es wurde geschaffen um lowies zu Schützen, bzw Lowie Ganker zu Bestrafen. Wenn aber manche Spieler diese Mechanik und den Schutz missbrauchen, dann ist das doch letztenendes auf die Spieler und nicht auf den Entwickler zurückzuführen.
> 
> Das würde überall so passieren wo das gleiche oder ein Ähnliches System eingeführt wird. Wenn ein Spieler es missbrauchen kann, es will und dann tut liegt das doch nicht am Entwickler...


Im engl. Forum steht schon was das Sie an nem Fix arbeiten.


----------



## fripon (30. Oktober 2008)

> WOTLK ist im Prinzip auch einfach nur die Fortsetzung des immergleichen Schemas rolleyes.gif "Nimm T6 - schmeiss T6 nach langem gefarme und geraide weg...nimm viel besseres grünes Item aus Nordend...gehe NICHT über Start "



Und jetzt?

Trotzdem hat Blizzard das mit WoW was funcom mit AoC niemals haben wird.

Und das ist Erfolg hahaha


----------



## Klehriker (30. Oktober 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Und jetzt?
> 
> Trotzdem hat Blizzard das mit WoW was funcom mit AoC niemals haben wird.
> 
> Und das ist Erfolg hahaha



Wenn du den Erfolg an WOW misst, dann kannst du Funcom und AoC mit jedem anderen beliebigen MMO-Hersteller, sowie Titel austauschen


----------



## Rungor (30. Oktober 2008)

das einfachste system um lowies vor gankern zu schützen wäre wohl folgendes

lowie schlägt high lvl -> high lvl kann lowie töten ohne das etwas passiet
high lvl schlägt lowie -> Mördersystem von AoC ist perfekt dafür....bzw. vllt noch kleine änderung -> tötet der high lvl den gleichen lowie 5mal hintereinander wird der high lvl für 5min zum huhn/hasen/oder ähnlichem und kann von dem lowie in diesem zeitrum mit 1 Schlag umgebracht werden


----------



## LoserOwner (31. Oktober 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> ...
> tötet der high lvl den gleichen lowie 5mal hintereinander wird der high lvl für 5min zum huhn/hasen/oder ähnlichem und kann von dem lowie in diesem zeitrum mit 1 Schlag umgebracht werden
> ...



Oh Gott, bitte nicht, sowas lasst mal in Spielen mit Teletubbie Grafik, das passt nicht ins Conan Universum.


----------



## Asenerbe (31. Oktober 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Wenn du den Erfolg an WOW misst, dann kannst du Funcom und AoC mit jedem anderen beliebigen MMO-Hersteller, sowie Titel austauschen




Sicher nicht!
Everquest 1 und 2, Hdro, Guild Wars, ( bei War schauts auch net so schlecht aus momentan....) usw... Alles Spiele denen nicht nach dem ersten Probemonat die Hälfter der Spieler davongelaufen sind!
Den einzigen Titel den man mit AOC gleich setzen könnte wäre Vanguard.


----------



## Tiegars (31. Oktober 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Sicher nicht!
> Everquest 1 und 2, Hdro, Guild Wars, ( bei War schauts auch net so schlecht aus momentan....) usw... Alles Spiele denen nicht nach dem ersten Probemonat die Hälfter der Spieler davongelaufen sind!



Die Hälfte? Naja Schätzungen gehen davon aus das ca. noch 100'000 Spieler gibt Tendenz abnehmend wen man den letzten Patch anguckt. Also sind es mehr als die Hälfte die davongelaufen sind es waren nämlich mal über 450'000. Mich inklusive  *g

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Asenerbe (31. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Die Hälfte? Naja Schätzungen gehen davon aus das ca. noch 100'000 Spieler gibt Tendenz abnehmend wen man den letzten Patch anguckt. Also sind es mehr als die Hälfte die davongelaufen sind es waren nämlich mal über 450'000. Mich inklusive  *g
> 
> Gruss Tiegars




hehe. 
Da bin ich wohl mit meinen Informationen zu den Abbozahlen hintennach.
Na dann gz FC!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Das offi Forum ist nach dem Patch mal wieder richtig amüsant zu lesen.
Ich glaub da dürfte wirklich wieder einiges gehen mit den Abozahlen. Nämlich abwärts....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2008)

Naja, sagen wirs so: AoC hat sich weiterentwickelt und macht 'nen viel robusteren und solideren Eindruck. Die letzten Tage in Hyboria waren doch richtig spaßig und spannend. Richtig rund läuft AoC aber immernoch nicht, ist aber auf jeden Fall besser wie damals.
Im Grunde ist man doch nur stinkig, dass FC einen abgezockt hat. Das hat mit dem Spiel eigentlich nichts zu tun. Ist wie wenn sich die Eltern streiten, wird auf dem Rücken der Kinder ausgetragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was alle wegen dem Mördersystem rumjammern, verstehe ich auch nicht. Vor dem 2. Patch wurde ich an meinem ersten Tag in Khopshef von ings. vlt. 6-7 verschiedenen Leuten mit 4-8 Level über mir umgehauen, wovon 5 am Spawnpunkt gecampt haben. Auf Nachfrage hin, was das soll hieß es "PvP XP farmen ...". Und wieviel hat man schon von gankenden Gilden gehört, die das als Volkssport machen?

Nun wurde der Spieß halt mal rumgedreht und die Lowis farmen die Highs ab ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (31. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> WOTLK ist im Prinzip auch einfach nur die Fortsetzung des immergleichen Schemas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und AoC ist dann: besorg dir equip warte den nächsten nerfpatch ab werf es weg und besorg dir neues


----------



## nefer (31. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Das System an sich ist doch gut, aber wenn Spieler es Missbrauchen ist das nicht Funcoms Schuld, sondern die der Spieler. Es wurde geschaffen um lowies zu Schützen, bzw Lowie Ganker zu Bestrafen. Wenn aber manche Spieler diese Mechanik und den Schutz missbrauchen, dann ist das doch letztenendes auf die Spieler und nicht auf den Entwickler zurückzuführen.
> 
> Das würde überall so passieren wo das gleiche oder ein Ähnliches System eingeführt wird. Wenn ein Spieler es missbrauchen kann, es will und dann tut liegt das doch nicht am Entwickler...



naja wenn ich schon so ein system einführ, dass mach ich mich als entwickler hald leicht lächerlich wenn es sich so leicht mißbrauchen lässt. es zählt hald nicht nur der wille sondern immer noch das resultat.

vor allem wenn schon sehr viele bessere vorschläge von spielern kommen bzw. es offenbar schon bessere systeme am markt gibt. immer noch besser gut kopiert als schlecht selber erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (9. November 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten für Partylöwen – man kann sich jetzt ordentlich betrinken



Kann mich da bitte wer aufklären wo und wie man sich betrinken kann? Habe schon einige Tavernen abgeklappert aber nirgends gab es etwas zu kaufen oder zu looten. Ausser in der Taverne im Reichenviertel, mann kann zwar die Krüge und Flaschen nehmen, hat sie aber dann nicht im Inventar. 

Das neue Emote "Trinken" gibt es ja jetzt auch. Nur trinkt man hier quasi Luft und man hat auch nichts in der Hand woraus man trinkt.

Oder ist das ganze immer noch nur mit dem Trinkumhang möglich?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (10. November 2008)

mal ne frage. kann jmd dazu was sagen. irgendwie stell ich mir das seltsam vor. wiederkäuende kuh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Weibliche Charaktere bewegen ihren Kiefer nicht mehr, wenn sie nicht sprechen. "

man merkt immer das frauen (weibli. chars) im spiel benachteiligt werden. an anfang wars doch mal so das se weniger dmg gemacht haben als männliche chars und das durch nen bug die oberweite im falschen umfang dargestellt wurde. HEFTIG

naja dann weiß man ja wo die patchprioritäten sind.

50€ > lvl 40-50 content > addon > unwichtige bugs > bugs > critical bugs > pvp > dx10 > lvl  80 content


----------



## Lisertan (10. November 2008)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> "Weibliche Charaktere bewegen ihren Kiefer nicht mehr, wenn sie nicht sprechen. "
> 
> man merkt immer das frauen (weibli. chars) im spiel benachteiligt werden.



Ca hier hab ich den Faden verloren. Was genau war nun falsch daran das wir da einen Animationsfehler behoben haben ?


----------



## xdave78 (10. November 2008)

Lisertan schrieb:


> Ca hier hab ich den Faden verloren. Was genau war nun falsch daran das wir da einen Animationsfehler behoben haben ?


Ich glaube da hat er selber den Faden verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er will halt die Priorität der Sache an sich angreifen. 

Naja nur wenn da jmd eine Variable im Code ändern muss ist das wohl einfacher zu fixen als mal eben Ymirs Pass zu coden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (10. November 2008)

Lisertan schrieb:


> Ca hier hab ich den Faden verloren. Was genau war nun falsch daran das wir da einen Animationsfehler behoben haben ?


Da bist du immerhin weiter als ich ... ich erkenne hier gar keinen Faden mehr - außer natürlich das alle auf AOC / Funcom rumhacken. Die Leute die gar nicht spielen oder schon vor langer Zeit aufgehört haben sind natürlich am Lautesten bzw. am Agressivsten.


----------

